# رأى المسيحية فى مسالة الطلاق (موضوع متكامل)



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

رأى المسيحية فى مسالة الطلاق (موضوع متكامل)


  فكره وتوجيه الأخت الغاليه :  candy shop 








مقــــدمــه


 قداسه البابا يرفض حكم المحكمه

البابا   شنودة    يرفض   قرار    المحكمة    بزواج    المطلقين    ويطالب    الحكومة    بتطبيق    قانون   الأحوال  الشخصية




قال إذا أتاك أهل الذمة فلتحكم بما يدينون
الاسكندرية ـ أميرة فتحي : أكد البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية عدم التزامه بحكم المحكمة الادارية العليا الخاص بالزواج الثاني وقال قداسته في عظته النصف شهرية بالكنيسة المرقسية بالاسكندرية مساء الاحد الماضي نحن لا يلزمنا أحد إلا تعاليم الانجيل فقط وقال ان ما قضت به المحكمة حكم مدني والزواج تحكمه شرائع دينية والذي يقوم بالزواج رجل دين سواء في المسيحية أو الاسلام والامور الخاصة بالزواج والطلاق ذكرت في الانجيل في أربعة مواقع هي ( 32 / 5 عظة الجبل ) و » 9 / 19 « مرقص و » 11 / 10 « لوقا و » 18 / 16 « وفيها تم تحريم الزواج للمطلقين وخاصة العنصر المسلم مشيراً بقوله : » إحنا لما بيجي واحد يتجوز بنسأل 3 أسئلة هل هو بكر أم أرمل أم مطلق وان كان مطلقا يتحول أمره للمجلس الاكليريكي وهناك إما أن يأخذ تصريحاً اذا كان بريئا أو يمنع «. كما حذر البابا شنودة الكهنة الذين يقومون بزواج المطلق قائلاً : » لا يستطيع أي كاهن أن يزوج المطلق في أي كنيسة بالكرازة واذا عمل كده نشلحه وهذا أمر مني لاني المفروض أكون أمينا علي تعاليم الكتاب المقدس «. أكد قداسته ان من يتزوج مستنداً الي حكم المحكمة فعليه أن يتزوج بعيدا عنا فاذا حدث وذهب المطلق لاتجاه آخر مدني أو لطائفة أخري من أجل الزواج الثاني يبقي لا نسمح له أن يدخل كنيستنا مرة أخري ومن له أذنان للسمع فليسمع إحنا في سبيل الدفاع عن الدين ميهمناش يحصل لنا إيه !. كما طالب البابا بتطبيق قاعدة الاسلام التي تشير : » اذا أتاك أهل الذمة فلتحكم بينهم بما يدينون « يعني بنقول للقاضي اذا جاءك مسيحي أو يهودي فليحكم بدينه فنطلب من القضاة تنفيذ الشريعة الاسلامية .




القاهرة (رويترز) - قضت محكمة مصرية يوم الثلاثاء بالزام الكنيسة القبطية بالتصريح لرعاياها المطلقين بأحكام قضائية بالزواج مرة أخرى لكن محامي البابا شنودة الثالث قال ان الحكم غير قابل للتنفيذ  لانه يتصادم مع العقيدة المسيحية.
وتقول الكنيسة القبطية انها لا تبيح الطلاق الا في حالتي الزنا وبطلان عقد الزواج.
ويبطل عقد الزواج اذا تضمن بيانات غير صحيحة أدلى بها أحد الزوجين أو اذا كان الزوج عاجزا جنسيا.
وقال مصدر قضائي ان مسيحيا مطلقا بحكم قضائي كان قد أقام الدعوى ضد البابا شنودة الثالث بطريرك الكنيسة القبطية طاعنا في قرار بعدم التصريح له بالزواج مرة أخرى.
وقضت محكمة القضاء الاداري في القاهرة بالزام الكنيسة بالتصريح له بالزواج مرة أخرى.
وقالت انها بهذا الحكم "أرست مبدأ قضائيا يلزم الكنيسة بالتصريح للمطلق بحكم قضائي بالزواج."
وقالت المحكمة في أسباب حكمها ان الدساتير المصرية أقرت حق كل مواطن في تكوين أسرة وان الزواج حق من الحقوق الشخصية للانسان.
واضافت أن الكنيسة يجب أن تصرح بزواج المطلق ما لم ينص الحكم الصادر بطلاقه على حظر الزواج.
لكن ممدوح رمزي محامي البابا شنودة الثالث قال لرويترز ان الحكم "صعب التنفيذ لانه يصطدم مع مفهوم المسيحية المدون والذي لا يعترف بالتطليق الا في حالتي الزنا وبطلان عقد الزواج."
وأضاف "بالتأكيد سنطعن على الحكم أمام المحكمة الادارية العليا."
والمحكمة الادارية العليا هي المحكمة الاعلى درجة في القضاء الاداري المصري وبامكانها نقض الحكم أو وقف تنفيذه لحين اعادة نظر الدعوى.

تابع







​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

[YOUTUBE]u_M_nRpXmlQ[/YOUTUBE]

رأي البابا شنودة في مسألة الطلاق   ​
تابع


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

على خلفية التصريح للاقباط بالزواج الثاني
"الإدارية العليا" تودع حيثيات حكمها بجواز زواج المسيحي المطلق


القاهرة - أ ش أ

أودعت المحكمة الإدارية العليا بمجلس الدولة الخميس أسباب حكمها بإلزام قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية بمنح تصريح الزواج الثاني للمسيحي المطلق, في ضوء الحكم النهائي والبات الذي أصدرته المحكمة يوم "السبت" الماضي برفض طعن البابا وتأييد حكم القضاء الإداري.

أكدت المحكمة في حيثياتها أن الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية تقوم بحسب الأصل على رعاية الأقباط الأرثوذكس كافة, وهي في سبيل ذلك خولها القانون السلطات اللازمة بموافقة الأقباط وتقديم الخدمات اللازمة لهم, وأن القضاء يراقب المسئول الديني وهو يباشر اختصاصه في منح أو منع التصريح للتيقن من انه لم يتجاوز سلطاته المنوطة به وهو ما لا يعد تدخلا من القضاء في المعتقد الديني وإنما هو إعلاء له لتحقيق مقاصد تلك الشريعة دون خروج عليها أو تجاوز لها, الأمر الذي يغدو معه الدفع بعدم اختصاص محكمة القضاء الإداري لانتفاء ولايته أو انتفاء القرار الإداري لا سند لهما من القانون.

وأكدت المحكمة انه ليس مقبولا من أي جهة دينية أن تتذرع بخصوصية بعض الأحكام الدينية لديها مما قد يختلف الرأي بشأنها لدى آخرين ممن يتبعون تلك العقيدة, مشيرا إلى أن لائحة الأحوال الشخصية لدى الأقباط عنيت بالأحكام التفصيلية للزواج باعتباره سرا مقدسا يتم وفقا لطقوس كنسية بقصد تكوين أسرة جديدة, وأجازت المادة 69 منها لكل من الزوجين بعد الحكم بالطلاق أن يتزوج من شخص أخر إلا إذا نص الحكم
على حرمان احدهما اوكليهما من الزواج وفي هذه الحالة لا يجوز لمن قضى بحرمانه أن يتزوج إلا بتصريح من المجلس الاكليريكي.

وقالت المحكمة انه من الثابت أن الزوج المطلق مسيحي أرثوذكسي حصل على حكم بالتطليق من زوجته والتي تزوجت من آخر, مشيرا إلى أن الكنيسة اعتدت بطلاق زوجة مقيم الدعوى وأجازت لها الزواج ثانية باعتبار أن العلاقة الزوجية قد انفصمت بطلاق بائن, فمن ثم لا يسوغ لها حرمان مطلقها من الزواج ثانية.

وأكدت المحكمة أن امتناع الكنيسة عن التصريح له بالزواج جاء مميزا بين أصحاب المراكز المتماثلة على خلاف حكم القانون, مشيرة إلى أن امتناع الكنيسة عن إصدار التصريح له بالزواج يحول دون إحصانه وقد يدفع به إلى طريق الرذيلة, كما يحول بينه وبين ممارسته لحقه الإنساني والدستوري في الزواج وتكوين أسرة, وفقا لأحكام شريعته التي يدين بها وهي نتائج يتعذر تداركها.

وتعود وقائع القضية إلى أن هاني وصفي أقام دعوى قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري في 5 مايو 2008 اختصم فيها البابا شنودة ورئيس المجلس الاكليريكي العام للأقباط الأرثوذكس وطالب بمنحه تصريحا بالزواج الثاني بعد طلاقه من زوجته الأولى اثر خلافات حادة بينهما, مشيرا إلى أن الكنيسة سمحت لزوجته بالزواج من شخص آخر فيما رفضت السماح له بالزواج من أخرى.

وقد أقام الزوج المسيحي دعوى قضائية أمام القضاء الإداري الذي أصدر حكما بجلسة 3 فبراير من العام الماضي بإلزام البابا بمنحه التصريح, فأقام البابا طعنا على الحكم أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا لإلغائه واستند في طعنه على أن الحكم أخطا في تطبيق القانون, حيث أن المجلس الإكليريكي سلطاته دينية ولا يخضع في قراراته سوى للرئاسة الدينية التي تبدي رأيها وفقا لنصوص الإنجيل المقدس وتعاليمه وبالتالي يكون مجلس الدولة غير مختص ولائيا بنظر الدعوى.

صدر الحكم برئاسة المستشار محمد الحسيني رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضوية المستشارين مجدي العجاتي وأحمد الشاذلي وعادل بريك وصلاح الجراوني ومجدي العجرودي - نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة.


http://www.egynews.net/wps/portal/news?params=93115




تابع​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

البابا شنودة: لسنا ضد الزواج الثاني بشرط الالتزام بآيات الإنجيل

تعليق علي الموضوع إرسال لصديق طباعة الصفحة
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

حسني ثابت - أخبار مصر

أكد البابا شنودة الثالث- بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية- أن الكنيسة لا ترفض الزواج الثاني بصفة عامة، كما ورد في بعض الصحف وأنه من حق الإنسان أن يتزوج ثانية إذا كان زواجه لا يقف أمام أي آية من آيات الإنجيل.

وأضاف البابا شنودة بفرض أن إنسان ترمل فمن حقه أن يتزوج، وبفرض آخر أن حدث طلاق لسبب الزنا، فالعُنصر البرىء من حقه أن يتزوج ثانية، بينما العُنصر المُذنب ليس من حقه أن يتزوج، ليس كل زواج ثاني مرفوض وإنما المقصود بالزواج الثاني هو للمُطلقين الذين ليس من حقهم الزواج ثانية وفقاً لأحكام الإنجيل. جاء ذلك على هامش مُحاضرته الأسبوعية بالكاتدرائية المُرقسية الكبرى بالقاهرة الأربعاء.

وفي نفس السياق، أكد البابا شنودة أنه ليس هو أول من اتخذ موقفاً مُتشدداً تجاه هذه القضية، وأن موقفه هو نفس موقف من سبقوه من الآباء البطاركة لأن تعاليم الكتاب لن تتغير على مدى العصور، مُشيراً في ذلك لموقف البابا مكاريوس الثالث حينما عقد مجلساً مقدساً عام 43 تقريباً وأقر فيه بأنه لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا، وكذلك البابا كيرلس السادس الذي عقد لجنة للأحوال الشخصية وقررت أنه لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا، وأرسل هذا الأمر للمسئولين.

وأضاف أنه بالنسبة للمجلس الملي الحالي فقد أصدر قراره منذ 20 عاماً بأنه لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا أيضاً، وبخلاف كل هذا وذاك لا نقول: "قيل وقال وإنما نقول ما يقوله الإنجيل"، ونحن نلتزم بتعاليمه خاصة وأن القضية التي تحكم في تزويج المُطلقين ليس هى قضية عادية وإنما هى قضية دينية، ونحن لا نخالف تعاليم ديننا مهما حدث والكل يعرف ذلك، خاصة وأن القضية التي تحكم في تزويج المُطلقين ليس هى قضية عادية وإنما هى قضية دينية.

وحول مُطالبة البعض للبابا شنودة برفع قضية ضد الحُكم الخاص بتصريح الزواج الثاني، أجاب البابا شنودة: "سواء هناك قضية أو لم تكن فالقضية مقضية".

وعلى صعيد آخر، شدد البابا شنودة على الآباء الكهنة بعدم الخضوع لأية تهديدات من أي نوع، وضرورة الالتزام بعدم تزويج أي مُطلق إلا إذا كان حاصلاً على تصريح زواج من المجلس الملي العام.

كما أكد البابا شنودة أنه ليس المقصود منع تصاريح للزواج الثاني نهائياً ولكن التعامل معها بما يتناسب وتعاليم الكتاب المقدس، فهناك حالات يُمكن فيها السماح بالزواج ثانية، بينما هناك حالات تتعارض مع تعاليم الإنجيل وهى التي نحن بصددها الآن، والهدف كله يرتكز في الدفاع عن تماسك الأٍسرة المسيحية وعن الأبرياء، بمعنى إذا حدثت خطية زنا من الرجل أو من المرأة، فالعُنصر البرىء هنا ما ذنبه فمن حقه الحصول على تصريح بالزواج وهذا لا يحدث بالنسبة للعُنصر المُذنب.

وأوضح البابا شنودة أن ليس كل الحالات التي يتم فيها إثبات حالة الزنا، ولكن هناك أيضاً حالات تعرف بـ "الزنا الحُكمي" بمعنى ما هو في حُكم الزنا، كضبط أدلة على ذلك أو وجود مُراسلات مكتوبة بطرق مختلفة أو مُكالمات تليفونية وغيرها من المواقف التي تثبت بأن هناك حالة زنا كالاعتراف مثلاً .. إلخ

وأشار البابا شنودة الى أن هناك مواقف أخرى يُحكم فيها ببطلان الطلاق كإثبات حالة العجز الجنسي لدى الرجل، فإنه قد يحدث أحياناً أن يتقدم هذا الشخص الذي ثبت عجزه الجنسي للزواج ثانية من أخرى، وأنه قد يحدث تكرار ذلك مع أخريات وهكذا، وحتى لا يسير المجلس في خداع هذا الشخص ومُشاركته في جريمة خداعه فرأى المجلس ضرورة حضور كلا الطرفين في حالة طلب الحصول على تصريح للزواج الثاني أيا كان لإحدى الطرفين، بهدف التأكد من خلو الشخص المُطلق من أية عوائق تمنع حصوله على تصريح بالزواج ثانية وبهدف التعرف كل منهما على الآخر.

وأضاف البابا شنودة بأنه لابد من التعرف على أي حالة من الحالات الثلاث تنطبق على الشخص طالب تصريح الزواج، هل هو "بكر" أو "أرمل" أو "مُطلق"، فبالنسبة للشخص إذا كان بكراً أو أرملاً فيُمكنه الحصول على تصريح الزواج إذا لم تكن هناك عوائق أخرى، أما إذا كان مُطلقاً فلابد من عرض حالته على المجلس الملي لبحث حالته للتأكد من أحقيته في الحصول على تصريح الزواج أم لا وبحضور الطرف الآخر.

وبالإضافة إلى ما سبق أوضح البابا شنودة أنه قد يحدث أن شخصاً ترمل وبعد سنة تزوج بواحدة ثم قام بطلاقها، ثم تقدم بعد ذلك ليتزوج ثانياً دون أن يذكر حالة زواجه الثاني بعد وفاة زوجته، وهنا لا يحق بأي حال من الأحوال حصول هذا الشخص على تصريح آخر بالزواج لأنه أخفى حلقة زواجه الثاني بعد الترمل.

وفي سؤال لسيدة تقول فيه: أنا امرأة وأبي ترك لي ميراثاً ولم أعرف إلا بعد نحو 30 عاماً من وفاته وأخي كان يعلم ولم يقل لي، وزوجي وأولادي يريدوا طلب الميراث لأننا مُحتاجون إلي، وأنا في حيرة شديدة بين الطرفين وأخشى على أخي بالرغم من أنه يمتلك أراضي كثيرة، وأن زوجي ليس له سوى المعاش، وأنا حصلت على أوراق تثبت ذلك، أجاب البابا شنودة من حقك أن تطلبي من أخيك نصيبك من الميراث خصوصاً وأنه قادر ولديه أراضي كثيرة، وإذا وجدت أنه سوف يؤدي ذلك للسجن فمن الأفضل الامتناع عن هذا الطلب.

وحول سؤال آخر يقول لماذا حالة الفوضى التي نشاهدها في مختلف وسائل الإعلام خاصة الفضائيات، فهناك العديد من الشخصيات التي تقدم نفسها على أنها هي الشخصية المُتحدثة باسم الكنيسة القبطية بينما هو لا يعرف شيئاً عن الكنيسة، بينما يُقال عنه "المتحدث الرسمي باسم الكنيسة القبطية"، بل يقوم البعض منهم باطلاق التصريحات الاستفزازية ضد المسيحيين بالرغم أنهم مسيحيون بل ويُخاطب كل منهم على أنه "المُفكر القبطي" .. أكد البابا شنودة بأنه لم يحدث أن تم تعيين متحدثاً رسمياً باسم الكنيسة وأنه ما أكثر المُفكرين ولكنه يترك كل واحد لضميره.


http://www.egynews.net/wps/portal/news?params=93074

تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

البابا شنودة ينفي السماح بالطلاق ويطالب بطاعة الحاكم


البابا شنودة الثالث





القاهرة:أعلن البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية رفض الكنيسة للطلاق نهائيا ولو بسبب تغيير الملة، وأن من يقوم بتغيير ملته لا تقوم الكنيسة بتزويجه.

وقال البابا شنودة، انه حتى ولو قام أحد الزوجين بتغيير "الملة" فلا يتم منحهما تصريحاً بالزواج، لأن التبعية أصبحت لكنيسة غير أرثوذكسية، ولا يُصرح له بدخول الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية.

وطالب الاباء والأمهات بعدم التحكم في مصائر أبنائهم، سواء بقبول أو رفض الزواج من أشخاص بعينهم، مؤكداً على أن ذلك يعتبر حياة شخصية لا يجب التدخل فيه إلا في حدود النصائح فقط، وكذلك ضرورة الوضع في الاعتبار الظروف الاقتصادية التي نعيشها.

وأكد البابا شنودة على صعوبة إتاحة مثل هذه الفرصة للزواج فيما بعد، خاصة وإذا كان هناك علاقة حب تربط كلا الخطيبين، فالزواج في القوانين يُسمى بـ "الأحوال الشخصية" بمعنى أنها أمور شخصية لا يصح التدخل فيها، فالآباء والأمهات "لهم أن ينصحوا ولكن ليس لهم أن يُسيطروا".

وفي سياق مختلف نصح البابا شنودة بحل قضايا الميراث بالتفاهم أفضل من اللجوة للقانون .. جاء ذلك رداً على سيدة تشكو من تحكم أهل زوجها في توزيع الميراث بعد وفاة الزوج...

وأوضح البابا شنودة معنى لقب "سيدنا" في مُخاطبة الآباء البطاركة والأساقفة، فالمقصود بها الاحترام وهى في نفس الوقت تعني "رئيس"، وأن كلمة "سيد" عندما تقال لله لها معنى وعندما تقال للإنسان تحمل معنى آخر..

وأعطى أمثلة على ذلك عندما يُخاطب الشخص "جده" في صعيد مصر يقول له "سيدي"، وفي الخطابة يُقال "سيادتي .. سادتي"، وأن سارة عندما كانت تخاطب زوجها - أبونا إبراهيم - كانت تقول له "سيدي"، واسحق عندما بارك ابنه يعقوب قال له: "كن سيداً لاخوتك" ...إلخ

فى الوقت نفسه، أوصى البابا شنودة بخضوع الشعب للحُكام والرؤساء في كل الأمور المدنية، مُشيراً إلى أن الحاكم أمام الله يُعتبر حاكماً عادلاً ويحكم بالعدل من كل ناحية.

وأضاف البابا شنودة في مُحاضرته الأسبوعية بالكاتدرائية المُرقسية الكبرى بالقاهرة اليوم، بأن الشعب مُطالب بالخضوع للحاكم بالنسبة للأمور المدنية كلها، ولكن في حدود أو نطاق وصايا الله.

وأوضح أن تعاليم الكتاب تؤكد على طاعة الحُكام والرؤساء، ولكن كل يخص الأمور الدينية والعقائدية لابد الوضع في الاعتبار الآية التي تقول: "ينبغي أن يُطاع الله أكثر من الناس" بمعنى ألا تتعارض طاعة الحُكام مع شريعة الله ووصاياه.

http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=365355&pg=1


تابع
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

بقلم عزت اندراوس
نص مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد للأقباط



قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد للأقباط هو قانون مقدم إلى مجلس الشعب , ومجلس الشعب يسوف ويؤجل مناقشته لإقراره دورة وراء دوره حتى قيل أنه ظل حبيس أدراج المجلس تسعة سنوات ونشرت جريدة المصرى اليوم بعض بنود المشروع :

************************************************** ************************************************** ***********
المصرى اليوم تاريخ العدد ٢٢ يونيو ٢٠٠٨ عدد ١٤٧٠ عن خبر بعنوان [ محام قبطي يؤكد وجود خطأ تشريعي في قرار تعديل قانون الأحوال الشخصية للأرثوذكس ] كتب شيماء القرنشاوي ٢٢/٦/٢٠٠٨
طالب محام قبطي بإعادة النظر في قرار تعديل لائحة الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الأرثوذكس لما شابه من أخطاء ربما تؤدي باللائحة كاملة إلي الوقوع في خطأ تشريعي ـ علي حد قوله ـ حيث أكد نبيل جبريال المحامي لـ «المصري اليوم» أنه بالرغم من تأييده نصوص اللائحة إلا أن المجلس الملي وقع في عدة أخطاء أثناء وضع التعديلات التي أثارت جدلاً في تلك اللائحة وطلب مراجعتها قبل بدء العمل بها والمقرر له الثالث من يوليو المقبل.
وأضاف أن المجلس الملي يضم ٨ من كبار مستشاري الهيئات القضائية، علي رأسهم رئيس مجلس الدولة المستشار نبيل ميرهم والمستشار عادل أندراوس، رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة، وآخرون من شيوخ القضاة، ولم يتداركوا الأخطاء التي وردت في التعديل.
وهذه الأخطاء جاء علي رأسها ما ورد بالصفحة الأولي في القرار في مادته الأولي التي نصت علي «يستبدل بنصوص المواد ٢٦، ٢٧، ٣٨، ٤١، ٤٩، ٥٠، ٥١، ٦٨، ٦٩، و٧٠» من لائحة الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الأرثوذكس الذي أقرها المجلس الملي العام في ٩ مايو ١٩٣٨ النصوص التالية...» ثم استعرض القرار تعديلات تلك النصوص، فيما عدا المادة ٥١ التي لم يتعرض لها علي الإطلاق ، وهو ما قد يوقع قرار التعديل في خطأ تشريعي يبطل العمل به.
وأضاف المحامي أن نص تعديل المادة ٣٨ في اللائحة تحدث عن المادة ٣٧ الخاصة بحالات عدم جواز الزواج ـ علي حد ما نصت عليه ـ في حين أن الصحيح هو المادة ٢٧ من اللائحة وليست ٣٧، وذلك قد يؤدي إلي تداخل نصوص اللائحة وتناقضها. وطالب بضرورة تصحيح تلك الأخطاء وعرضها علي البابا شنودة أو من ينوب عنه والتوقيع عليها بعد تصحيحها قبل بدء العمل بها.

*******************************************

جريدة المصرى اليوم ١٩/٧/٢٠٠٧ م عن مقالة بعنوان «المصرى اليوم» تنشر نص مشروع «قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد للأقباط» «١-٢»
كتب شيماء القرنشاوي وعمرو بيومي
أثارت دعوي قضائية رفعها محاميان قبطيان بشأن إقرار مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد للأقباط، الجدل بين دوائر قبطية وقانونية حول مصير مشروع القانون الذي تقدمت به الطوائف المسيحية الثلاث في مصر (الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك والإنجيليين» عام ١٩٧٨ إلي وزارة العدل لمناقشته والعمل علي إقراره، وهو مشروع القانون الذي اجتمع رؤساء الكنائس المسيحية في مصر وممثليها عام ١٩٩٨ لمناقشته مرة ثانية ومراجعته وتمت المراجعة بالفعل وادخال بعض التعديلات الطفيفة عليه لكن القانون دخل الأدراج ولم يخرج منها منذ هذا التاريخ،
وتطالب الدعوي التي رفعها المحاميان نبيل غبريال وممدوح نخلة بإقرار مشروع القانون « بعد أن تعددت أحكام القضاء في دعاوي الأحوال الشخصية الخاصة بالأقباط والتي تتعارض مع أحكام الدين المسيحي وتعاليم الإنجيل. وأكد المحاميان الطاعنان في صحيفة الدعوي التي اختصما فيها كلاً من رئيسي الجمهورية ومجلس الوزراء، ووزير العدل، ورئيسي مجلسي الشعب، والشوري «بصفتهم».
وقداسة البابا شنودة بصفته رئيس المجلس الإكليريكي العام، أن مشروع القانون ظل حبيس الأدراج في وزارة العدل طوال السنوات الماضية حتي بعد موافقة الأزهر الشريف عليه وعدم مخالفته أيا من مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية. «المصري اليوم» حصلت علي نص مشروع القانون وتنشره كاملاً.
*****
وبدأ نص المشروع بما يلي: «اقترح قداسة البابا شنوة الإطار العام للمبادئ الأساسية التي يجب أن يقوم عليها هذا القانون الموحد وفي مقدمتها مراعاة مبدأ وحدة الزيجة - عدم الطلاق بالإرادة المنفردة - الاحترام الديني للزواج، الالتزام بشريعة العقد. وقال إننا كمسيحيين يحكمنا الإنجيل المقدس ولا نستطيع أن نشرع ضد أحكامه أو بما يخالفها، وضرب مثلاً بتحريم السيد المسيح القاطع المتكرر في أناجيل القديسين «متي، ولوقا، ومرقس» التطليق إلا لعلة «الزنا»،
وأن أحداً لا يملك التوسع في أسباب التطليق علي النحو الخاطئ الذي سبق أن اتجهت إلي مجموعة أحكام ١٩٣٨ للأقباط الأرثوذكس التي تطبقها المحاكم حالياً، والتي عارضتها الكنيسة القبطية ذاتها متمسكة بأنه «لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا أو تغيير الدين» باعتبار أن الارتداد عن المسيحية يحمل حكم «الزنا» والموت معاً.
وشمل مشروع القانون أبواب الخطبة - وأركان الزواج وشروطه - موانع الزواج - إجراءات عقد الزواج - بطلان عقد الزواج - حقوق الزوجين وواجباتهما - النفقات - السلطة الأبوية - الحضانة - ثبوت نسب الأولاد المولودين - في الإقرار بالنسب والادعاء به - في انحلال الزواج. وتناول مشروع القانون هذه الأبواب في ١٤٣ مادة ليصبح المشروع اتفاقاً بين الطوائف المسيحية الثلاث ولأول مرة في تاريخها علي مشروع قانون موحد للأحوال الشخصية.

شمل الباب الأول (في الزواج وما يتعلق به) ٦ فصول، الأول عن الخطبة وحددتها ١٢ مادة، والفصل الثاني عن أركان الزواج وشروطه، حيث نصت المادة ١٣ علي: الزواج المسيحي رباط ديني مقدس دائم، ويتم علناً بين رجل واحد وامرأة واحدة مسيحيين، صالحين للزواج، لتكوين أسرة تتعاون علي شؤون الحياة في معيشة واحدة.
مادة ١٤: لا ينعقد الزواج صحيحاً، إلا إذا تم بمراسيم دينية علي يد رجل دين مسيحي مختص مصرح له بإجرائه من رئاسته الدينية.
مادة ١٥: لا ينعقد الزواج إلا برضاء الزوجين.
مادة ١٦: لا يجوز زواج الرجل قبل بلوغه ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة، ولا زواج المرأة قبل بلوغها ست عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة.
مادة ١٧: إذا كان طالبا الزواج لم يبلغا، أو أحدهما، سن الرشد المدني يشترط لصحة عقد الزواج موافقة الولي علي نفسه طبقاً للترتيب المبين بالمادة ٤ من هذا القانون (وهي موافقة الولي عليه علي هذا الزواج).
وتناول الفصل الثالث «موانع الزواج» المواد التالية.. مادة ١٨: تمنع القرابة من الزواج بالنسبة للرجل والمرأة علي السواء:
١- بالأصول وإن علو، والفروع وإن نزلوا.
٢- بالإخوة والأخوات ونسلهم.
٣- الأعمام والعمات، والأخوال والخالات دون نسلهم.
مادة ١٩: تمنع المصاهرة من زواج الرجل:
١- بأصول زوجته وفروعها، فلا يجوز له عند وفاة زوجته الزواج بأمها أو جدتها، وإن علت، ولابنتها التي رزقت بها من زوج آخر، أو بنت ابنها أو ببنت بنتها وإن نزلت.
٢- زوجات أصوله وزوجات فروعه، وأصول أولئك الزوجات وفروعهن، فلا يجوز له أن يتزوج بزوجة والده أو زوجة عمه أو خاله، أو جده أو أمها أو جدتها أو ابنتها أو بنت ابنها أو بنت بنتها، ولا بزوجة ابنه أو حفيده أو أمها، أو جدتها، أو بنتها، أو بنت ابنها أو بنت بنتها.
٣- بأخت زوجته ونسلها وبنت أخيها ونسلها.
٤- بزوجة أخيه وأصولها وفروعها.
٥- لعمة زوجته وزوجة عمها، وخالتها، وزوجة خالها.
٦- بأخت زوجة والده، وأخت زوج والدته، وأخت زوجة ابنه، وأخت زوج ابنته. وما يحرم علي الرجل يحرم علي المرأة.
مادة ٢٠: لا يجوز الزواج:
١- بين المتبني والمتبني وفروع هذا الأخير.
٢- بين المتبني وأولاد المتبني الذين رزق بهم بعقد التبني.
٣- بين الأولاد الذين تبناهم شخص واحد.
٤- بين المتبني وزوج المتبني وكذلك بين المتبني وزوج المتبني
مادة ٢١: يمتنع علي كل من الزوجين عقد زواج آخر، قبل انحلال الزواج القائم بينهما انحلالاً باتًا ويعتبر الزواج اللاحق في هذه الحالة باطلاً بطلانًا مطلقًا، وتعدد الزوجات محظور في المسيحية.
مادة ٢٢: لا يجوز زواج من طلق لعلة زناه.
مادة ٢٣: لا يجوز زواج القاتل عمدًا أو شريكه بزوج قتيله.
مادة ٢٤: لا يجوز للمسيحي أن يتزوج بمن ينتمي إلي دين آخر أو مذهب غير مسيحي كالسبتيين وشهود يهوه.
مادة ٢٥: لا يجوز الزواج في الأحوال الآتية:
١- إذا كان لدي أحد طالبي الزواج مانع طبيعي أو مرضي لا يرجي زواله يمنعه من الاتصال الجنسي كالعنة والخنوثة والخصاء.
٢- إذا كان أحدهما مجنوناً.
٣- إذا كان أحد الطرفين مصابًا بمرض يجعله غير صالح للحياة الزوجية قد أخفاه عن الطرف الآخر كالسل والزهري والجذام ولم يكن الطرف الآخر يعلم به وقت الزواج.
مادة ٢٦: ليس للمرأة التي توفي زوجها أو قضي بانحلال زواجها منه، أن تعقد زواجًا ثانيا، إلا بعد انقضاء عشرة أشهر ميلادية كاملة من تاريخ الوفاة إلا إذا وضعت قبل هذا الميعاد.
مادة ٢٧: العقم لا يحول دون صحة انعقاد الزواج حتي ولو كان غير قابل للشفاء.
* وشمل الفصل الرابع من القانون إجراءات عقد الزواج التي ضمت المواد التالية:
مادة ٢٨: يثبت الزواج في عقد يحرره رجل الدين المرخص له بإجرائه، ويشمل عقد الزواج البيانات التالية:
١- اسم كل من الزوجين ولقبه وصناعته ومحل إقامته وتاريخ ميلاده من واقع شهادة الميلاد أو ما يقوم مقامها.
٢- اسم كل من والدي الزوجين ولقبه وصناعته ومحل إقامته وكذلك اسم ولي القاصر من الزوجين ولقبه وصناعته ومحل إقامته.
٣- إثبات حضور الزوجين وحضور ولي القاصر إن كان بينهما قاصر.
٤- إثبات رضاء الزوجين بالزواج وولي القاصر منهما.
٥- أسماء الشهود وألقابهم وأعمارهم وصناعاتهم ومحل إقامتهم.
٦- حصول الإعلان المنوه عنه في المادة ٧ من هذا القانون.
٧- حصول المعارضة في الزواج من عدمه وما تم فيها إن وجدت.
٨- إثبات إتمام المراسيم الدينية اللازمة للزواج.
مادة ٢٩: يكون لدي رجل الدين المختص دفتر لقيد عقد الزواج، أوراقه مسلسلة الأرقام ومختومة بخاتم الرئاسة الدينية، وكل ورقة تشمل علي أصل ثابت وثلاث قسائم، وبعد تحرير العقد وإثباته علي الوجه المتقدم ذكره في المادة السابقة يتلي علي جمهور الحاضرين بمعرفة رجل الدين الذي حرره.
ويوقع علي الأصل والقسائم جميعها من الزوجين والشاهدين ورجل الدين الذي باشر العقد وأتم مراسم الزواج، وتسلم إحدي القسائم الثلاث إلي الزوج والثانية إلي الزوجة وترسل الثالثة إلي الرئاسة الدينية التابع لها لحفظها بها بعد قيدها في السجل المعد لذلك ويبقي الأصل الثابت بالدفتر عند رجل الدين لحفظه.
وفي المحافظات يكون علي كل مطرانية أو أسقفية أو كنيسة إنجيلية أن ترسل إلي رئاستها الدينية في آخر كل شهر كشفًا بعقود الزواج التي تمت في دائرتها.
مادة ٣٠: بعد إتمام المراسيم الدينية للزواج يجب توثيقه لدي الموثق المنتدب المختص.
مادة ٣١: يمتنع علي الموثقين المنتدبين لتوثيق عقود زواج المصريين المسيحيين إجراء عقود التوثيق، إلا إذا قدم له طالبًا التوثيق عقد الزواج الديني المثبت لإتمام المراسيم الدينية.
* واختص الفصل الخامس من المشروع علي ما يتعلق ببطلان عقد الزواج وشملت المواد:
مادة ٣٢: يكون الزواج باطلاً في الحالات الآتية:
١- إذا لم يتوفر فيه رضاء الزوجين رضاء صحيحًا.
٢- إذا لم يتم بالمراسيم الدينية علنًا بحضور شاهدين مسيحيين علي الأقل.
٣- إذا لم يبلغ الزوجان السن القانونية للزواج المنصوص عليها في المادة ١٦ من هذا القانون.
٤- إذا كان بأحد الزوجين مانعاً من موانع قرابة الدم أو المصاهرة أو التبني المنصوص عليها في المواد «١٨، ١٩، ٢٠».
٥- إذا كان أحد طرفيه وقت انعقاده مرتبطًا بزواج صحيح قائم.
٦- إذا تزوج القاتل عمدًا أو شريكه بزوج قتيله متي ثبت أن القتل كان بالتواطؤ بينهما بقصد الزواج، متي ثبت أن الدافع علي القتل هو الزواج.
٧- إذا تزوج المسيحي بمن ينتمي إلي دين آخر غير مسيحي.
٨- إذا قام لدي أحد الزوجين مانع من الموانع المنصوص عليها في المادة ٢٥ من هذا القانون شرط أن يكون ذلك قبل الزواج.
٩- إذا كان أحد الزوجين سبق تطليقه لعلة زناه.
مادة ٣٣: يبطل زواج الرجل الذي يخطف المرأة أو يقيد حريتها في مكان ما، بقصد تزوجها إذا عقد الزواج وهي في حوزته.
مادة ٣٤: إذا عقد الزواج بغير رضاء الزوجين أو أحدهما رضاء صحيحًا صادرًا علي حرية واختيار فلا يجوز الطعن فيه إلا من الزوجين أو الزوج الذي كان رضاؤه معيبًا، وإذا وقع غش أو غلط في شخص أحد الزوجين أو في صفة جوهرية فيه، فلا يجوز الطعن في الزواج إلا من الزوج الذي وقع عليه الغش أو الغلط، وكذلك الحكم فيما إذا وقع الغش في شأن بكارة الزوجة إذا ادعت أنها بكر وتبين أن بكارتها أزيلت بسبب سوء سلوكها، أو في خلوها من الحمل وتبين أنها حامل.
مادة ٣٥: لا تقبل دعوي الإبطال في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة إلا إذا رفعت الدعوي في خلال ثلاثة أشهر من وقت أن يصبح الزوج المعيب رضاؤه متمتعاً بكامل رضائه، أو من وقت عمله بالغش أو الغلط.
مادة ٣٦: إذا عقد زواج القاصر بغير إذن وليه فلا يجوز الطعن فيه إلا من الولي أو القاصر ولا تقبل دعوي الإبطال من الولي إذا كان قد أقر الزواج صراحة أو ضمناً أو كان قد مضي شهر علي علمه بالزواج.
ولا تقبل الدعوي أيضاً من الزوج بعد مضي ثلاثة أشهر من بلوغه سن الرشد المدني.
مادة ٣٧: الزواج الذي يعقد بين زوجين لم يبلغ كلاهما أو أحدهما للسن المقررة في المادة (١٦) من هذا القانون، لا يجوز الطعن فيه من وقت بلوغ الزوجين أو أحدهما سن الرشد أو إذا حملت الزوجة ولو قبل ذلك.
مادة ٣٨: الزواج الذي حكم ببطلانه أو بإبطاله، يترتب عليه رغم ذلك أثاره القانونية بالنسبة للزوجين وذريتهما إذا ثبت أن كليهما كانا حسن النية أي كانا يجهلان وقت الزواج سبب البطلان أو الإبطال الذي يشوب العقد.
أما إذا لم يتوفر حسن النية إلا من جانب أحد الزوجين دون الآخر فالزواج لا يترتب عليه أثاره إلا بالنسبة للذرية وللزوج حسن النية.
مادة ٣٩: من تسبب من الزوجين بخطئه في وقوع الزواج باطلاً أو قابلاً للإبطال وجب عليه أن يعوض الطرف الآخر عن الأضرار التي لحقته من جراء ذلك.
والفصل السادس علي حقوق الزوجين وواجباتهما وشمل مواد:
مادة ٤٠: يجب لكل من الزوجين علي الآخر الأمانة والاحترام والمعاونة علي المعيشة والخدمة عند المرض والمساندة في مجابهة الحياة.
مادة ٤١: يجب علي الزوج حماية زوجته ومعاملتها بالمعروف ومعاشرتها بالحسني، ويجب علي المرأة طاعة زوجها فيما له عليها من حقوق الزوجية، والمحافظة علي ماله وملاحظة شؤون بيته وعليها العناية بتربية أولادها.
مادة ٤٢: علي الزوجين وأولادهما أن يعيشوا معاً في منزل الزوجية الذي يختاره الزوج ولا يجوز إقامة أي من والدي الزوجين معهم في ذلك المنزل بدون رضائهما إلا إذا كان غير قادر علي المعيشة بمفرده بسبب الشيخوخة أو المرض، ويجوز للمحكمة أن ترخص للزوجة بناء علي طلبها في الإقامة في محل آخر إذا اقتضت مصلحة الأسرة أو الأولاد ذلك.
مادة ٤٣: علي الزوجة إطاعة زوجها وهو إلتزام زوجي وأدبي ولا يجوز معه إكراه الزوجة بالقوة الجبرية علي الإقامة في منزل الزوجية عند الخلاف.
مادة ٤٤: يجب علي الزوج أن يسكن زوجته في منزل الزوجية، وأن يقوم بالاتفاق علي احتياجاتها المعيشية قدر طاقته.
مادة ٤٥: الدراسة والاستمرار فيها بعد الزواج والعمل، حق للزوجة ما لم يتفق علي غير ذلك عنذ الزواج، وللزوج الاعتراض علي دراسة الزوجة أو عملها، إذا أضر ذلك بكيان الأسرة أو مصلحة الأولاد، وكان الزوج قادراً علي الاتفاق علي أسرته بما يتفق مع مركزها الاجتماعي.
مادة ٤٦: الارتباط الزوجي لا يوجب اختلاط الحقوق المالية، بل تظل ذمة كل من الزوجين المالية منفصلة.
* واختص الباب الثاني بالنفقات وأحكامها العامة وشملت:
مادة ٤٧: النفقة ما يحتاج إليه الإنسان ليعيش معيشة لائقة لمثله، وتشمل الطعام والكسوة والسكن والعلاج للمريض والخدمة للعاجز، والتربية والتعليم للصغار.
مادة ٤٨: النفقة واجبة بين الزوجين، وبين الآباء والأبناء، ومن الأقارب.
مادة ٤٩: تقدر النفقة رضاء أو قضاء بقدر حاجة من يطلبها ومكانته، والمقدرة المالية للملتزم بها، ولطالب النفقة أن يستصدر أمراً من المحكمة المنظورة أمامها الدعوي بتقدير نفقة وقتية له دون انتظار الفصل في موضوع الدعوي.
مادة ٥٠: النفقة المقدرة مؤقتة بطبيعتها، وتتغير تبعاً لتغير أحوال من أي من الطرفين من حيث اليسر والحاجة.
مادة ٥١: لا يثبت الحق في متعمد النفقة لورثة من تقرره له أثناء حياته.
مادة ٥٢: تفرض النفقة لمستحقها علي الملزم بها الغائب أو المقيم خارج البلاد من ماله إن كان له مال.
مادة ٥٣: يحكم بالنفقة للزوجة والأولاد من تاريخ امتناع الملزم بها عن آدائها وبنفقة الأقارب من تاريخ إقامة دعوي النفقة.
ألا تقبل دعوي نفقة الزوجة والأولاد عن مدة تجاوز ثلاث سنوات سابقة علي رفع الدعوي.
مادة ٥٤: للمحكوم له بالنفقة في حالة امتناع الملزم لها عن أدائها من الرجال، أن يلجاً إلي المحكمة الجزئية التي أصدرت الحكم أو التي يقع بدائرتها محل التنفيذ. فماذا تحققت من قدرة المحكوم عليه علي القيام بأداء ما حكم به حددت له مهلة لا تجاوز شهراً لأداء النفقة المطلوبة في الدعوي، فإذا أصر علي امتناعه حكمت بحبسه مدة ثلاثين يوماً بحكم غير قابل للطعن، ويخلي سبيله إذا أدي ما حكم به أو أحضر كفيلاً، أو طلب المحكوم له الإفراج عنه، وفي حالة العودة تضاعف مدة الحبس، ولا يمنع من تنفيذ حكم النفقة بالطرق الاعتيادية.
وتناول الباب الثاني من مشروع القانون ٣ فصول، خاصة بأحكام النفقات أولها عن الأحكام العامة للنفقات، والثاني عن النفقة بين الزوجين، والثالث خاص بالنفقة بين الآباء والأبناء ونفقة الأقارب، ومن الباب الثالث من مشروع القانون الموحد، بما يجب علي الولد لوالديه، وما يجب له عليها، واحتوي فصلين أولهما ما يتعلق بالسلطة الأبوبة، وتناولته ٣ مواد من القانون، والفصل الثاني عن أحكام الحضانة، والتي تناولتها ١٤ مادة من مواد القانون، وهي علي النحو التالي:
مادة ٧٦: الحضانة هي حفظ الصغير وتربيته والقيام بشؤونه المادية والأدبية في سن معينة، مناطها مصلحة الصغير.
مادة ٧٧: حضانة الصغير تكون لأمه حتي بلوغه الحادية عشرة من عمره إن كان ذكراً والثالثة عشرة إن كان أنثي، وحينئذ يسلم إلي أبيه أو عند عدمه إلي ولي نفسه، ويجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي ببقاء الصغير بعد هذه السن مع أمه إذا ثبت أن مصلحته تقضي ذلك وتعتبر هذه المصلحة متحققة إذا تنكر الأب لواجبات الأبوة أثناء فترة الحضانة كأن يثبت من منازعاته القضائية السابقة أنه شكك في نسب الصغير إليه، أو أنه ماطل متعنتا في دفع نفقة الصغير المحكوم بها نهائياً، أو أنه لم يطلب ضمه إلا بقصد إسقاط نفقته، أ، سلك مسلكاً يدل علي كراهيته له وعدم الاهتمام به.
مادة ٧٨: يلي الأم حق الحضانة الجدة لأم ثم الجدة لأب، ثم أخوات الصغير، وتقدم الأخت الشقيقة ثم الأخت لأم ثم الأخت لأب، ثم البنات الأخوات بتقديم بنت الأخت لأبوين ثم لأم ثم لأب، ثم لبنات الأخ كذلك ثم لخالات الصغير وتقدم الخالة لأبوين ثم الخالة لأم ثم لأب ثم لعمات الصغير كذلك، ثم لبنات الخالات والأخوال، ثم لبنات العمات والأعمام ثم لخالة الأم، ثم لخالة الأب ثم لعمة الأم ولعمة الأب علي هذا الترتيب.
مادة ٧٩: يجوز للمحكمة، استثناء من حكم المادتين السابقتين أن تقضي بتسليم الصغير لأبيه مباشرة بناء علي طلبه إذا ثبت لديها أن في ذلك مصلحة محققة للصغير، كان يثبت للمحكمة إهمال الأم أو الحاضنة تربية الصغير وانشغالها عنه، أو تركه لتربية الخدم ومن في مستواهم، أو ثبت سوء سلوكها، أو فشل الصغير في حياته الدراسية، أو تدهورت صحته أو أخلاقه بسبب سوء تربيتها له أو قلة حكمتها وعدم اهتمامها.
مادة ٨٠: في حالة وفاة الأم، يكون للأب الصغير الحق في اختيار حاضنته من المنصوص عليهن في المادة «٧٨» من هذا القانون، دون التقيد بالترتيب الوارد بها، إذا كان الصغير يعيش في كنف والديه حتي وفاة الأم ولم تكن ثمة خصومات قضائية قائمة بينهما، وكان في ذلك مصلحة الصغير.
مادة ٨١: إذا لم يوجد للصغير قريبة من النساء أهل للحضانة تنتقل إلي الأقارب الذكور ويقدم الجد لأب ثم الجد لأم ثم الأخ الشقيق ثم الأخ لأب ثم الأخ لأم ثم بنو الأخ الشقيق ثم بنو الأخ لأب ثم بنو لأم ثم العم الشقيق ثم العم لأب ثم العم لأم ثم الخال الشقيق ثم الخال لأب ثم الخال لأم ثم أولاد من ذكروا وبهذا الترتيب.
مادة ٨٢: يشترط في الحاضن أو الحاضنة عدا الأبوين أن يكون قد تجاوز سن الرشد المدني ويشترط في كليهما أن يكون مسيحياً عاقلاً أميناً قادراً علي تربية الصغير وصيانته وألا يكون مطلقاً لسبب راجع إليه، ولا متزوجاً بغير محرم للصغير.
مادة ٨٣: إذا قام لدي الحاضن أو الحاضنة سبب يمنع من الحضانة سقط حقه فيها وتنقل إلي من يليه في الترتيب.
مادة ٨٤: إذا تساوي المستحقون للحضانة في درجة واحدة يقدم أصلحهم للقيام بشؤون الصغير.
مادة ٨٥: إذا حصل نزاع علي صلاحية الحاضنة أو الحاضن فللمحكمة أن تعين من تراه أصلح من غيره لحضانة الصغير دون تقيد بالترتيب المنوه عنه في المادتين «٧٨ و٨١» ويكون لها ذلك أيضاً كلما رأت أن مصلحة الصغير تقتضي تخطي الأقرب إلي من دونه في الترتيب.
مادة ٨٦: إذا لم يوجد مستحق صالح للحضانة أو وجد وامتنع عنها فيعرض الأمر علي المحكمة لتعين امرأة ثقة مسيحية أمينة لهذا الغرض من أقارب الصغير أو من غيرهم.
مادة ٨٧: لا يجوز للأب إخراج الصغير من البلد الذي تقيم به أمه ما دام في حضانتها إلا برضاها، ولا يجوز للأب إخراج الصغير الذي في حضانته من جمهورية مصر العربية إلا برضاء أمه.
مادة ٨٨: ليس للأم المحكوم بتطليقها أن تسافر بالصغير الحاضنة له من محل حضانته دون إذن أبيه، إلا إذا كان ذلك لمصلحة الصغير كالعناية بصحته أو لضرورة مفاجئة أو كان انتقالها إلي محل إقامة أهلها أو عملها، وبشرط ألا يكون ذلك خارج جمهورية مصر العربية وأن يخطر الأب بذلك.
أما غير الأم من الحاضنات فليس لها في أي حال أن تنتقل بالصغير من محل حضانته إلا بإذن أبيه أو وليه.
مادة ٨٩: لكل من الوالدين حق رؤية الصغير إذا كان في حضانة الآخر أو غيره ويجوز له طلب السماح للصغير بقضاء فترة من العطلات المدرسية الأسبوعية أو السنوية معه وتحدد المحكمة ميعاد الرؤية ومدتها ومكانها والفترة المصرح بها من العطلات، ويلزم المحكوم له في هذه الحالة الأخيرة بإعادة الصغير إلي حاضنته في الميعاد المحدد وإلا فقد حقه في هذا الطلب مستقبلاً.
ولا يجوز أن تتم الرؤية داخل دور الشرطة

تابع

​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

بقلم عزت اندراوس
نص مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد للأقباط



قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد للأقباط هو قانون مقدم إلى مجلس الشعب , ومجلس الشعب يسوف ويؤجل مناقشته لإقراره دورة وراء دوره حتى قيل أنه ظل حبيس أدراج المجلس تسعة سنوات ونشرت جريدة المصرى اليوم بعض بنود المشروع :

************************************************** ************************************************** ***********
المصرى اليوم تاريخ العدد ٢٢ يونيو ٢٠٠٨ عدد ١٤٧٠ عن خبر بعنوان [ محام قبطي يؤكد وجود خطأ تشريعي في قرار تعديل قانون الأحوال الشخصية للأرثوذكس ] كتب شيماء القرنشاوي ٢٢/٦/٢٠٠٨
طالب محام قبطي بإعادة النظر في قرار تعديل لائحة الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الأرثوذكس لما شابه من أخطاء ربما تؤدي باللائحة كاملة إلي الوقوع في خطأ تشريعي ـ علي حد قوله ـ حيث أكد نبيل جبريال المحامي لـ «المصري اليوم» أنه بالرغم من تأييده نصوص اللائحة إلا أن المجلس الملي وقع في عدة أخطاء أثناء وضع التعديلات التي أثارت جدلاً في تلك اللائحة وطلب مراجعتها قبل بدء العمل بها والمقرر له الثالث من يوليو المقبل.
وأضاف أن المجلس الملي يضم ٨ من كبار مستشاري الهيئات القضائية، علي رأسهم رئيس مجلس الدولة المستشار نبيل ميرهم والمستشار عادل أندراوس، رئيس محكمة استئناف القاهرة، وآخرون من شيوخ القضاة، ولم يتداركوا الأخطاء التي وردت في التعديل.
وهذه الأخطاء جاء علي رأسها ما ورد بالصفحة الأولي في القرار في مادته الأولي التي نصت علي «يستبدل بنصوص المواد ٢٦، ٢٧، ٣٨، ٤١، ٤٩، ٥٠، ٥١، ٦٨، ٦٩، و٧٠» من لائحة الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الأرثوذكس الذي أقرها المجلس الملي العام في ٩ مايو ١٩٣٨ النصوص التالية...» ثم استعرض القرار تعديلات تلك النصوص، فيما عدا المادة ٥١ التي لم يتعرض لها علي الإطلاق ، وهو ما قد يوقع قرار التعديل في خطأ تشريعي يبطل العمل به.
وأضاف المحامي أن نص تعديل المادة ٣٨ في اللائحة تحدث عن المادة ٣٧ الخاصة بحالات عدم جواز الزواج ـ علي حد ما نصت عليه ـ في حين أن الصحيح هو المادة ٢٧ من اللائحة وليست ٣٧، وذلك قد يؤدي إلي تداخل نصوص اللائحة وتناقضها. وطالب بضرورة تصحيح تلك الأخطاء وعرضها علي البابا شنودة أو من ينوب عنه والتوقيع عليها بعد تصحيحها قبل بدء العمل بها.

*******************************************

جريدة المصرى اليوم ١٩/٧/٢٠٠٧ م عن مقالة بعنوان «المصرى اليوم» تنشر نص مشروع «قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد للأقباط» «١-٢»
كتب شيماء القرنشاوي وعمرو بيومي
أثارت دعوي قضائية رفعها محاميان قبطيان بشأن إقرار مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد للأقباط، الجدل بين دوائر قبطية وقانونية حول مصير مشروع القانون الذي تقدمت به الطوائف المسيحية الثلاث في مصر (الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك والإنجيليين» عام ١٩٧٨ إلي وزارة العدل لمناقشته والعمل علي إقراره، وهو مشروع القانون الذي اجتمع رؤساء الكنائس المسيحية في مصر وممثليها عام ١٩٩٨ لمناقشته مرة ثانية ومراجعته وتمت المراجعة بالفعل وادخال بعض التعديلات الطفيفة عليه لكن القانون دخل الأدراج ولم يخرج منها منذ هذا التاريخ،
وتطالب الدعوي التي رفعها المحاميان نبيل غبريال وممدوح نخلة بإقرار مشروع القانون « بعد أن تعددت أحكام القضاء في دعاوي الأحوال الشخصية الخاصة بالأقباط والتي تتعارض مع أحكام الدين المسيحي وتعاليم الإنجيل. وأكد المحاميان الطاعنان في صحيفة الدعوي التي اختصما فيها كلاً من رئيسي الجمهورية ومجلس الوزراء، ووزير العدل، ورئيسي مجلسي الشعب، والشوري «بصفتهم».
وقداسة البابا شنودة بصفته رئيس المجلس الإكليريكي العام، أن مشروع القانون ظل حبيس الأدراج في وزارة العدل طوال السنوات الماضية حتي بعد موافقة الأزهر الشريف عليه وعدم مخالفته أيا من مبادئ الشريعة الإسلامية. «المصري اليوم» حصلت علي نص مشروع القانون وتنشره كاملاً.
*****
وبدأ نص المشروع بما يلي: «اقترح قداسة البابا شنوة الإطار العام للمبادئ الأساسية التي يجب أن يقوم عليها هذا القانون الموحد وفي مقدمتها مراعاة مبدأ وحدة الزيجة - عدم الطلاق بالإرادة المنفردة - الاحترام الديني للزواج، الالتزام بشريعة العقد. وقال إننا كمسيحيين يحكمنا الإنجيل المقدس ولا نستطيع أن نشرع ضد أحكامه أو بما يخالفها، وضرب مثلاً بتحريم السيد المسيح القاطع المتكرر في أناجيل القديسين «متي، ولوقا، ومرقس» التطليق إلا لعلة «الزنا»،
وأن أحداً لا يملك التوسع في أسباب التطليق علي النحو الخاطئ الذي سبق أن اتجهت إلي مجموعة أحكام ١٩٣٨ للأقباط الأرثوذكس التي تطبقها المحاكم حالياً، والتي عارضتها الكنيسة القبطية ذاتها متمسكة بأنه «لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا أو تغيير الدين» باعتبار أن الارتداد عن المسيحية يحمل حكم «الزنا» والموت معاً.
وشمل مشروع القانون أبواب الخطبة - وأركان الزواج وشروطه - موانع الزواج - إجراءات عقد الزواج - بطلان عقد الزواج - حقوق الزوجين وواجباتهما - النفقات - السلطة الأبوية - الحضانة - ثبوت نسب الأولاد المولودين - في الإقرار بالنسب والادعاء به - في انحلال الزواج. وتناول مشروع القانون هذه الأبواب في ١٤٣ مادة ليصبح المشروع اتفاقاً بين الطوائف المسيحية الثلاث ولأول مرة في تاريخها علي مشروع قانون موحد للأحوال الشخصية.

شمل الباب الأول (في الزواج وما يتعلق به) ٦ فصول، الأول عن الخطبة وحددتها ١٢ مادة، والفصل الثاني عن أركان الزواج وشروطه، حيث نصت المادة ١٣ علي: الزواج المسيحي رباط ديني مقدس دائم، ويتم علناً بين رجل واحد وامرأة واحدة مسيحيين، صالحين للزواج، لتكوين أسرة تتعاون علي شؤون الحياة في معيشة واحدة.
مادة ١٤: لا ينعقد الزواج صحيحاً، إلا إذا تم بمراسيم دينية علي يد رجل دين مسيحي مختص مصرح له بإجرائه من رئاسته الدينية.
مادة ١٥: لا ينعقد الزواج إلا برضاء الزوجين.
مادة ١٦: لا يجوز زواج الرجل قبل بلوغه ثماني عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة، ولا زواج المرأة قبل بلوغها ست عشرة سنة ميلادية كاملة.
مادة ١٧: إذا كان طالبا الزواج لم يبلغا، أو أحدهما، سن الرشد المدني يشترط لصحة عقد الزواج موافقة الولي علي نفسه طبقاً للترتيب المبين بالمادة ٤ من هذا القانون (وهي موافقة الولي عليه علي هذا الزواج).
وتناول الفصل الثالث «موانع الزواج» المواد التالية.. مادة ١٨: تمنع القرابة من الزواج بالنسبة للرجل والمرأة علي السواء:
١- بالأصول وإن علو، والفروع وإن نزلوا.
٢- بالإخوة والأخوات ونسلهم.
٣- الأعمام والعمات، والأخوال والخالات دون نسلهم.
مادة ١٩: تمنع المصاهرة من زواج الرجل:
١- بأصول زوجته وفروعها، فلا يجوز له عند وفاة زوجته الزواج بأمها أو جدتها، وإن علت، ولابنتها التي رزقت بها من زوج آخر، أو بنت ابنها أو ببنت بنتها وإن نزلت.
٢- زوجات أصوله وزوجات فروعه، وأصول أولئك الزوجات وفروعهن، فلا يجوز له أن يتزوج بزوجة والده أو زوجة عمه أو خاله، أو جده أو أمها أو جدتها أو ابنتها أو بنت ابنها أو بنت بنتها، ولا بزوجة ابنه أو حفيده أو أمها، أو جدتها، أو بنتها، أو بنت ابنها أو بنت بنتها.
٣- بأخت زوجته ونسلها وبنت أخيها ونسلها.
٤- بزوجة أخيه وأصولها وفروعها.
٥- لعمة زوجته وزوجة عمها، وخالتها، وزوجة خالها.
٦- بأخت زوجة والده، وأخت زوج والدته، وأخت زوجة ابنه، وأخت زوج ابنته. وما يحرم علي الرجل يحرم علي المرأة.
مادة ٢٠: لا يجوز الزواج:
١- بين المتبني والمتبني وفروع هذا الأخير.
٢- بين المتبني وأولاد المتبني الذين رزق بهم بعقد التبني.
٣- بين الأولاد الذين تبناهم شخص واحد.
٤- بين المتبني وزوج المتبني وكذلك بين المتبني وزوج المتبني
مادة ٢١: يمتنع علي كل من الزوجين عقد زواج آخر، قبل انحلال الزواج القائم بينهما انحلالاً باتًا ويعتبر الزواج اللاحق في هذه الحالة باطلاً بطلانًا مطلقًا، وتعدد الزوجات محظور في المسيحية.
مادة ٢٢: لا يجوز زواج من طلق لعلة زناه.
مادة ٢٣: لا يجوز زواج القاتل عمدًا أو شريكه بزوج قتيله.
مادة ٢٤: لا يجوز للمسيحي أن يتزوج بمن ينتمي إلي دين آخر أو مذهب غير مسيحي كالسبتيين وشهود يهوه.
مادة ٢٥: لا يجوز الزواج في الأحوال الآتية:
١- إذا كان لدي أحد طالبي الزواج مانع طبيعي أو مرضي لا يرجي زواله يمنعه من الاتصال الجنسي كالعنة والخنوثة والخصاء.
٢- إذا كان أحدهما مجنوناً.
٣- إذا كان أحد الطرفين مصابًا بمرض يجعله غير صالح للحياة الزوجية قد أخفاه عن الطرف الآخر كالسل والزهري والجذام ولم يكن الطرف الآخر يعلم به وقت الزواج.
مادة ٢٦: ليس للمرأة التي توفي زوجها أو قضي بانحلال زواجها منه، أن تعقد زواجًا ثانيا، إلا بعد انقضاء عشرة أشهر ميلادية كاملة من تاريخ الوفاة إلا إذا وضعت قبل هذا الميعاد.
مادة ٢٧: العقم لا يحول دون صحة انعقاد الزواج حتي ولو كان غير قابل للشفاء.
* وشمل الفصل الرابع من القانون إجراءات عقد الزواج التي ضمت المواد التالية:
مادة ٢٨: يثبت الزواج في عقد يحرره رجل الدين المرخص له بإجرائه، ويشمل عقد الزواج البيانات التالية:
١- اسم كل من الزوجين ولقبه وصناعته ومحل إقامته وتاريخ ميلاده من واقع شهادة الميلاد أو ما يقوم مقامها.
٢- اسم كل من والدي الزوجين ولقبه وصناعته ومحل إقامته وكذلك اسم ولي القاصر من الزوجين ولقبه وصناعته ومحل إقامته.
٣- إثبات حضور الزوجين وحضور ولي القاصر إن كان بينهما قاصر.
٤- إثبات رضاء الزوجين بالزواج وولي القاصر منهما.
٥- أسماء الشهود وألقابهم وأعمارهم وصناعاتهم ومحل إقامتهم.
٦- حصول الإعلان المنوه عنه في المادة ٧ من هذا القانون.
٧- حصول المعارضة في الزواج من عدمه وما تم فيها إن وجدت.
٨- إثبات إتمام المراسيم الدينية اللازمة للزواج.
مادة ٢٩: يكون لدي رجل الدين المختص دفتر لقيد عقد الزواج، أوراقه مسلسلة الأرقام ومختومة بخاتم الرئاسة الدينية، وكل ورقة تشمل علي أصل ثابت وثلاث قسائم، وبعد تحرير العقد وإثباته علي الوجه المتقدم ذكره في المادة السابقة يتلي علي جمهور الحاضرين بمعرفة رجل الدين الذي حرره.
ويوقع علي الأصل والقسائم جميعها من الزوجين والشاهدين ورجل الدين الذي باشر العقد وأتم مراسم الزواج، وتسلم إحدي القسائم الثلاث إلي الزوج والثانية إلي الزوجة وترسل الثالثة إلي الرئاسة الدينية التابع لها لحفظها بها بعد قيدها في السجل المعد لذلك ويبقي الأصل الثابت بالدفتر عند رجل الدين لحفظه.
وفي المحافظات يكون علي كل مطرانية أو أسقفية أو كنيسة إنجيلية أن ترسل إلي رئاستها الدينية في آخر كل شهر كشفًا بعقود الزواج التي تمت في دائرتها.
مادة ٣٠: بعد إتمام المراسيم الدينية للزواج يجب توثيقه لدي الموثق المنتدب المختص.
مادة ٣١: يمتنع علي الموثقين المنتدبين لتوثيق عقود زواج المصريين المسيحيين إجراء عقود التوثيق، إلا إذا قدم له طالبًا التوثيق عقد الزواج الديني المثبت لإتمام المراسيم الدينية.
* واختص الفصل الخامس من المشروع علي ما يتعلق ببطلان عقد الزواج وشملت المواد:
مادة ٣٢: يكون الزواج باطلاً في الحالات الآتية:
١- إذا لم يتوفر فيه رضاء الزوجين رضاء صحيحًا.
٢- إذا لم يتم بالمراسيم الدينية علنًا بحضور شاهدين مسيحيين علي الأقل.
٣- إذا لم يبلغ الزوجان السن القانونية للزواج المنصوص عليها في المادة ١٦ من هذا القانون.
٤- إذا كان بأحد الزوجين مانعاً من موانع قرابة الدم أو المصاهرة أو التبني المنصوص عليها في المواد «١٨، ١٩، ٢٠».
٥- إذا كان أحد طرفيه وقت انعقاده مرتبطًا بزواج صحيح قائم.
٦- إذا تزوج القاتل عمدًا أو شريكه بزوج قتيله متي ثبت أن القتل كان بالتواطؤ بينهما بقصد الزواج، متي ثبت أن الدافع علي القتل هو الزواج.
٧- إذا تزوج المسيحي بمن ينتمي إلي دين آخر غير مسيحي.
٨- إذا قام لدي أحد الزوجين مانع من الموانع المنصوص عليها في المادة ٢٥ من هذا القانون شرط أن يكون ذلك قبل الزواج.
٩- إذا كان أحد الزوجين سبق تطليقه لعلة زناه.
مادة ٣٣: يبطل زواج الرجل الذي يخطف المرأة أو يقيد حريتها في مكان ما، بقصد تزوجها إذا عقد الزواج وهي في حوزته.
مادة ٣٤: إذا عقد الزواج بغير رضاء الزوجين أو أحدهما رضاء صحيحًا صادرًا علي حرية واختيار فلا يجوز الطعن فيه إلا من الزوجين أو الزوج الذي كان رضاؤه معيبًا، وإذا وقع غش أو غلط في شخص أحد الزوجين أو في صفة جوهرية فيه، فلا يجوز الطعن في الزواج إلا من الزوج الذي وقع عليه الغش أو الغلط، وكذلك الحكم فيما إذا وقع الغش في شأن بكارة الزوجة إذا ادعت أنها بكر وتبين أن بكارتها أزيلت بسبب سوء سلوكها، أو في خلوها من الحمل وتبين أنها حامل.
مادة ٣٥: لا تقبل دعوي الإبطال في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة إلا إذا رفعت الدعوي في خلال ثلاثة أشهر من وقت أن يصبح الزوج المعيب رضاؤه متمتعاً بكامل رضائه، أو من وقت عمله بالغش أو الغلط.
مادة ٣٦: إذا عقد زواج القاصر بغير إذن وليه فلا يجوز الطعن فيه إلا من الولي أو القاصر ولا تقبل دعوي الإبطال من الولي إذا كان قد أقر الزواج صراحة أو ضمناً أو كان قد مضي شهر علي علمه بالزواج.
ولا تقبل الدعوي أيضاً من الزوج بعد مضي ثلاثة أشهر من بلوغه سن الرشد المدني.
مادة ٣٧: الزواج الذي يعقد بين زوجين لم يبلغ كلاهما أو أحدهما للسن المقررة في المادة (١٦) من هذا القانون، لا يجوز الطعن فيه من وقت بلوغ الزوجين أو أحدهما سن الرشد أو إذا حملت الزوجة ولو قبل ذلك.
مادة ٣٨: الزواج الذي حكم ببطلانه أو بإبطاله، يترتب عليه رغم ذلك أثاره القانونية بالنسبة للزوجين وذريتهما إذا ثبت أن كليهما كانا حسن النية أي كانا يجهلان وقت الزواج سبب البطلان أو الإبطال الذي يشوب العقد.
أما إذا لم يتوفر حسن النية إلا من جانب أحد الزوجين دون الآخر فالزواج لا يترتب عليه أثاره إلا بالنسبة للذرية وللزوج حسن النية.
مادة ٣٩: من تسبب من الزوجين بخطئه في وقوع الزواج باطلاً أو قابلاً للإبطال وجب عليه أن يعوض الطرف الآخر عن الأضرار التي لحقته من جراء ذلك.
والفصل السادس علي حقوق الزوجين وواجباتهما وشمل مواد:
مادة ٤٠: يجب لكل من الزوجين علي الآخر الأمانة والاحترام والمعاونة علي المعيشة والخدمة عند المرض والمساندة في مجابهة الحياة.
مادة ٤١: يجب علي الزوج حماية زوجته ومعاملتها بالمعروف ومعاشرتها بالحسني، ويجب علي المرأة طاعة زوجها فيما له عليها من حقوق الزوجية، والمحافظة علي ماله وملاحظة شؤون بيته وعليها العناية بتربية أولادها.
مادة ٤٢: علي الزوجين وأولادهما أن يعيشوا معاً في منزل الزوجية الذي يختاره الزوج ولا يجوز إقامة أي من والدي الزوجين معهم في ذلك المنزل بدون رضائهما إلا إذا كان غير قادر علي المعيشة بمفرده بسبب الشيخوخة أو المرض، ويجوز للمحكمة أن ترخص للزوجة بناء علي طلبها في الإقامة في محل آخر إذا اقتضت مصلحة الأسرة أو الأولاد ذلك.
مادة ٤٣: علي الزوجة إطاعة زوجها وهو إلتزام زوجي وأدبي ولا يجوز معه إكراه الزوجة بالقوة الجبرية علي الإقامة في منزل الزوجية عند الخلاف.
مادة ٤٤: يجب علي الزوج أن يسكن زوجته في منزل الزوجية، وأن يقوم بالاتفاق علي احتياجاتها المعيشية قدر طاقته.
مادة ٤٥: الدراسة والاستمرار فيها بعد الزواج والعمل، حق للزوجة ما لم يتفق علي غير ذلك عنذ الزواج، وللزوج الاعتراض علي دراسة الزوجة أو عملها، إذا أضر ذلك بكيان الأسرة أو مصلحة الأولاد، وكان الزوج قادراً علي الاتفاق علي أسرته بما يتفق مع مركزها الاجتماعي.
مادة ٤٦: الارتباط الزوجي لا يوجب اختلاط الحقوق المالية، بل تظل ذمة كل من الزوجين المالية منفصلة.
* واختص الباب الثاني بالنفقات وأحكامها العامة وشملت:
مادة ٤٧: النفقة ما يحتاج إليه الإنسان ليعيش معيشة لائقة لمثله، وتشمل الطعام والكسوة والسكن والعلاج للمريض والخدمة للعاجز، والتربية والتعليم للصغار.
مادة ٤٨: النفقة واجبة بين الزوجين، وبين الآباء والأبناء، ومن الأقارب.
مادة ٤٩: تقدر النفقة رضاء أو قضاء بقدر حاجة من يطلبها ومكانته، والمقدرة المالية للملتزم بها، ولطالب النفقة أن يستصدر أمراً من المحكمة المنظورة أمامها الدعوي بتقدير نفقة وقتية له دون انتظار الفصل في موضوع الدعوي.
مادة ٥٠: النفقة المقدرة مؤقتة بطبيعتها، وتتغير تبعاً لتغير أحوال من أي من الطرفين من حيث اليسر والحاجة.
مادة ٥١: لا يثبت الحق في متعمد النفقة لورثة من تقرره له أثناء حياته.
مادة ٥٢: تفرض النفقة لمستحقها علي الملزم بها الغائب أو المقيم خارج البلاد من ماله إن كان له مال.
مادة ٥٣: يحكم بالنفقة للزوجة والأولاد من تاريخ امتناع الملزم بها عن آدائها وبنفقة الأقارب من تاريخ إقامة دعوي النفقة.
ألا تقبل دعوي نفقة الزوجة والأولاد عن مدة تجاوز ثلاث سنوات سابقة علي رفع الدعوي.
مادة ٥٤: للمحكوم له بالنفقة في حالة امتناع الملزم لها عن أدائها من الرجال، أن يلجاً إلي المحكمة الجزئية التي أصدرت الحكم أو التي يقع بدائرتها محل التنفيذ. فماذا تحققت من قدرة المحكوم عليه علي القيام بأداء ما حكم به حددت له مهلة لا تجاوز شهراً لأداء النفقة المطلوبة في الدعوي، فإذا أصر علي امتناعه حكمت بحبسه مدة ثلاثين يوماً بحكم غير قابل للطعن، ويخلي سبيله إذا أدي ما حكم به أو أحضر كفيلاً، أو طلب المحكوم له الإفراج عنه، وفي حالة العودة تضاعف مدة الحبس، ولا يمنع من تنفيذ حكم النفقة بالطرق الاعتيادية.
وتناول الباب الثاني من مشروع القانون ٣ فصول، خاصة بأحكام النفقات أولها عن الأحكام العامة للنفقات، والثاني عن النفقة بين الزوجين، والثالث خاص بالنفقة بين الآباء والأبناء ونفقة الأقارب، ومن الباب الثالث من مشروع القانون الموحد، بما يجب علي الولد لوالديه، وما يجب له عليها، واحتوي فصلين أولهما ما يتعلق بالسلطة الأبوبة، وتناولته ٣ مواد من القانون، والفصل الثاني عن أحكام الحضانة، والتي تناولتها ١٤ مادة من مواد القانون، وهي علي النحو التالي:
مادة ٧٦: الحضانة هي حفظ الصغير وتربيته والقيام بشؤونه المادية والأدبية في سن معينة، مناطها مصلحة الصغير.
مادة ٧٧: حضانة الصغير تكون لأمه حتي بلوغه الحادية عشرة من عمره إن كان ذكراً والثالثة عشرة إن كان أنثي، وحينئذ يسلم إلي أبيه أو عند عدمه إلي ولي نفسه، ويجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي ببقاء الصغير بعد هذه السن مع أمه إذا ثبت أن مصلحته تقضي ذلك وتعتبر هذه المصلحة متحققة إذا تنكر الأب لواجبات الأبوة أثناء فترة الحضانة كأن يثبت من منازعاته القضائية السابقة أنه شكك في نسب الصغير إليه، أو أنه ماطل متعنتا في دفع نفقة الصغير المحكوم بها نهائياً، أو أنه لم يطلب ضمه إلا بقصد إسقاط نفقته، أ، سلك مسلكاً يدل علي كراهيته له وعدم الاهتمام به.
مادة ٧٨: يلي الأم حق الحضانة الجدة لأم ثم الجدة لأب، ثم أخوات الصغير، وتقدم الأخت الشقيقة ثم الأخت لأم ثم الأخت لأب، ثم البنات الأخوات بتقديم بنت الأخت لأبوين ثم لأم ثم لأب، ثم لبنات الأخ كذلك ثم لخالات الصغير وتقدم الخالة لأبوين ثم الخالة لأم ثم لأب ثم لعمات الصغير كذلك، ثم لبنات الخالات والأخوال، ثم لبنات العمات والأعمام ثم لخالة الأم، ثم لخالة الأب ثم لعمة الأم ولعمة الأب علي هذا الترتيب.
مادة ٧٩: يجوز للمحكمة، استثناء من حكم المادتين السابقتين أن تقضي بتسليم الصغير لأبيه مباشرة بناء علي طلبه إذا ثبت لديها أن في ذلك مصلحة محققة للصغير، كان يثبت للمحكمة إهمال الأم أو الحاضنة تربية الصغير وانشغالها عنه، أو تركه لتربية الخدم ومن في مستواهم، أو ثبت سوء سلوكها، أو فشل الصغير في حياته الدراسية، أو تدهورت صحته أو أخلاقه بسبب سوء تربيتها له أو قلة حكمتها وعدم اهتمامها.
مادة ٨٠: في حالة وفاة الأم، يكون للأب الصغير الحق في اختيار حاضنته من المنصوص عليهن في المادة «٧٨» من هذا القانون، دون التقيد بالترتيب الوارد بها، إذا كان الصغير يعيش في كنف والديه حتي وفاة الأم ولم تكن ثمة خصومات قضائية قائمة بينهما، وكان في ذلك مصلحة الصغير.
مادة ٨١: إذا لم يوجد للصغير قريبة من النساء أهل للحضانة تنتقل إلي الأقارب الذكور ويقدم الجد لأب ثم الجد لأم ثم الأخ الشقيق ثم الأخ لأب ثم الأخ لأم ثم بنو الأخ الشقيق ثم بنو الأخ لأب ثم بنو لأم ثم العم الشقيق ثم العم لأب ثم العم لأم ثم الخال الشقيق ثم الخال لأب ثم الخال لأم ثم أولاد من ذكروا وبهذا الترتيب.
مادة ٨٢: يشترط في الحاضن أو الحاضنة عدا الأبوين أن يكون قد تجاوز سن الرشد المدني ويشترط في كليهما أن يكون مسيحياً عاقلاً أميناً قادراً علي تربية الصغير وصيانته وألا يكون مطلقاً لسبب راجع إليه، ولا متزوجاً بغير محرم للصغير.
مادة ٨٣: إذا قام لدي الحاضن أو الحاضنة سبب يمنع من الحضانة سقط حقه فيها وتنقل إلي من يليه في الترتيب.
مادة ٨٤: إذا تساوي المستحقون للحضانة في درجة واحدة يقدم أصلحهم للقيام بشؤون الصغير.
مادة ٨٥: إذا حصل نزاع علي صلاحية الحاضنة أو الحاضن فللمحكمة أن تعين من تراه أصلح من غيره لحضانة الصغير دون تقيد بالترتيب المنوه عنه في المادتين «٧٨ و٨١» ويكون لها ذلك أيضاً كلما رأت أن مصلحة الصغير تقتضي تخطي الأقرب إلي من دونه في الترتيب.
مادة ٨٦: إذا لم يوجد مستحق صالح للحضانة أو وجد وامتنع عنها فيعرض الأمر علي المحكمة لتعين امرأة ثقة مسيحية أمينة لهذا الغرض من أقارب الصغير أو من غيرهم.
مادة ٨٧: لا يجوز للأب إخراج الصغير من البلد الذي تقيم به أمه ما دام في حضانتها إلا برضاها، ولا يجوز للأب إخراج الصغير الذي في حضانته من جمهورية مصر العربية إلا برضاء أمه.
مادة ٨٨: ليس للأم المحكوم بتطليقها أن تسافر بالصغير الحاضنة له من محل حضانته دون إذن أبيه، إلا إذا كان ذلك لمصلحة الصغير كالعناية بصحته أو لضرورة مفاجئة أو كان انتقالها إلي محل إقامة أهلها أو عملها، وبشرط ألا يكون ذلك خارج جمهورية مصر العربية وأن يخطر الأب بذلك.
أما غير الأم من الحاضنات فليس لها في أي حال أن تنتقل بالصغير من محل حضانته إلا بإذن أبيه أو وليه.
مادة ٨٩: لكل من الوالدين حق رؤية الصغير إذا كان في حضانة الآخر أو غيره ويجوز له طلب السماح للصغير بقضاء فترة من العطلات المدرسية الأسبوعية أو السنوية معه وتحدد المحكمة ميعاد الرؤية ومدتها ومكانها والفترة المصرح بها من العطلات، ويلزم المحكوم له في هذه الحالة الأخيرة بإعادة الصغير إلي حاضنته في الميعاد المحدد وإلا فقد حقه في هذا الطلب مستقبلاً.
ولا يجوز أن تتم الرؤية داخل دور الشرطة

تابع

​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

[YOUTUBE]IwZzlWsJkUc[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]BkO6PeDqHkE[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]laMGQ579qJA[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]l4GLJ41k7RQ[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]NsCagbgXvzc[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

الأنبا بيشوى , 



المحاكم الكنسيه أحكامها تؤثر فى أبدية الإنسان , و الطلاق من المحكمه المدنيه الناس تبله و تشرب ميته



[YOUTUBE]fMlOij8DXJQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

تعليق القديسين والعلماء


من كتاب شريعة الزوجة الواحدة في المسيحية، وأهم مبادئنا في الأحوال الشخصية
البابا شنودة الثالث


و قد ترك هذا الوضع الإلهى أثره فى قديسى وعلماء القرون الأولى من معلمى المسيحية فأفاضوا فى شرحه:

+ قال القديس ايرونيموس " جيروم":

وذلك فى رسالته التى كتبها سنة 409م إلى أجيروشيا عن وحدة الزواج " إن خلق الإنسان الأول يعلمنا أن نرفض ما هو أكثر من زيجة واحدة. إذ لم يكن هناك غير آدم واحد وحواء واحدة " وقال قبل ذلك فى كتابه الذى وضعه سنه 393 ضد جوفنيانوس " فى البدء تحول ضلع واحد إلى زوجة واحدة. وصار الإثنان جسدا واحدا، وليس ثلاثة أو أربعة. وإلا فكيف يصيرون اثنين إذا كانوا جملة؟!"

+ و العلامة ترتليانس الذى عاش فى القرن الثانى الميلادى.

تعرض لهذه النقطة أيضا فى كتابه " إلى زوجته " Ad Uxorem فقال " كان آدم هو الزوج الوحيد لحواء، وكانت حواء هى زوجته الوحيدة: رجل واحد لإمرأة واحدة".

ويفصل الأمر فى كتابه " حث على العفة " فيقول: إن أصل الجنس البشرى يزودنا بفكرة عن وحدة الزواج. فقد وضع الله فى البدء مثالا تحتذيه الأجيال المقبلة، إذ صنع إمرأة واحدة للرجل، على الرغم من أن المادة لم تكن تنقصه لصنع أخريات، ولا كانت تنقصه القدرة. ومع ذلك فأزيد من إمرأة واحدة لم يخلق الله " يصير الإثنان جسدا واحدا، ليس ثلاثة أو أربعة، وإلا فلا يمكن أن يكونا اثنين فى جسد "

+ ومن قبل جيروم و ترتليانوس Saint Tertullian قال رسل السيد المسيح الإثنا عشر فى تعاليمهم " الدسقولية ":

و من بدء الخليقة أعطى الله إمرأة واحدة. ولهذا السبب فإن الإثنين جسد واحد.



تعليق القديسين والعلماء



وهذا الأمر لم يتركه قديسو الكنيسة وعلماؤها بدون تعليق.

فقال القديس ايرونيموس:

" وهكذا أيضاً فى الفلك – الذى يفسره بطرس الرسول بأنه مثال للكنيسة
أدخل نوح وأولاده الثلاثة و زوجة واحدة لكل واحد وليس اثنتين، وبالمثل فى الحيوانات غير الطاهرة زوجا واحدا أخذ ذكرا وأنثى، ليظهر أن الزواج الثانى ليس له مكان. حتى بين الوحوش و الدواب والتماسيح والسحالى...".

وقد علق أيضا على ذلك العلامة ترتليانوس فقال:

"عندما ولد الجنس البشرى للمرة الثانية، كانت وحدة الزواج – للمرة الثانية – هى أمه. وإذا باثنين فى جسد واحد، يعودان فيثمران ويكثران
نوح وإمرأته مع بنيهم، والكل فى وحدة زواج. حتى بين الحيوانات أمكن ملاحظة واحدة الزواج...

وبنفس الشريعة أمر باختيار مجموعات من سبعة أزواج، كل زوج ذكر وأنثى. ما الذى يمكن أن أقوله أكثر من هذا؟! حتى ولا الطيور النجسة أمكنها أن تدخل فى شركة " زواج مع اثنتين".​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

قوانين كنسيّة صريحة بخصوص الزوجة الواحدة


من

كتاب شريعة الزوجة الواحدة في المسيحية، وأهم مبادئنا في الأحوال الشخصية
البابا شنودة الثالث

قوانين كنسيّة صريحة بخصوص الزوجة الواحدة

1- " أيما رجل علمانى أخرج امرأته من بيته من غير علة ولا حجة تستوجب ذلك أو تزوج أخرى معها أو مطلقة من زنا، فلينف من كنيسة الله".

القانون 45 من قوانين أكليمنضس " للآباء الرسل "
عن الداخلين إلى الإيمان المسيحى:

2-"... وإن كان واحد له زوجة أو إمرأة لها بعل، فليعلموا أن يكتفى الذكر بزوجته، والمرأة ببعلها "

القانون 27من الكتاب الأول لقوانين الرسل

3- "... وإن كان واحد له زوجة، أو إمرأة لها بعل، فليعلموا أن يكتفوا "

القانون 62من الكتاب الأول لقوانين الرسل

وكان هذان القانونان لازمين للمقبلين إلى المسيحية من الوثنيين أو اليهود حيث توجد ممارسات لتعدد الزوجات.


من صفات المسيحى:

4- "... ولا يكون نهما، ولا محبا للعالم، ولا محبا للنساء، بل يتزوج بإمرأة واحدة".

القانون 38 من قوانين أبوليدس

5- " إذا مات واحد من الإثنين المتصلين، فالآخر محالل " أى له الحق " أن يتزوج. فإذا تزوج الواحد من قبل موت الآخر، فالذى تزوج مدان مداينة الفاسق...

" ولا يتزوج واحد له زوجة. وهذا المثال " = العمل " الواحد يكون لمن ماتت زوجته "

القانون العاشر من قوانين باسيليوس

وواضح آن هذا القانون لا يعطى الحق فى الزواج ثانية، إلا لمن ماتت زوجته. أما الذى يجمع بين زوجتين فيعتبر فاسقا.

"لا يصلى اكليريكس " = رجل من الاكليروس " جملة على تزويج ثان".

القانون 72من قوانين باسيليوس

6- " تعدد الزواج بالنسبة إلينا، خطية أكثر من الزنا، فليتعرض المذنبون به للقوانين "

القانون 80 من الرسالة القانونية الثالثة للقديس باسيليوس

وذلك طبعا لأنه زنا دائم، وليس زنا عرضيا، كما أنه ضد الشريعة. عن المتزوجين و المتزوجات بعد نذر البتولية

7- " فليفرض عليهم من التوبة، مثل الذى يفرض على من قد تزوج إمرأتين وجمع بينهما، وليلزموا قانون الزناة لأنهم كانوا عرائس المسيح".

القانون 18من قوانين مجمع أنقرا المقدس سنة 314م

ومن هذا القانون يفهم أن الذي كان يجمع بين زوجتين، كان يتعرض لعقوبة الزناه، ويطابق هذا لعبارة "مدان مدانية الفاسق" التي وردت في القانون العاشر من قوانين باسيليوس.

ويقول ابن العسال تعليقاً على هذا القانون بالذات:

" افترى من جمع بين إمرأتين، تقبل له توبة، إلا بعد ترك الثانية؟! و هكذا أيضا الزناة: هل تقبل لهم توبة إلا بعد ترك الخطية والإنعزال عنها".

ابن العسال

8- " ولا يتزوج مؤمن بغير مؤمنه، ولا بالثابته في الزنا.... ولا يجمع بين زوجتين أو اكثر رقم 8 في الزيجات الممنوعة – قوانين البابا كيرلس بن لقلق

هذه القوانين التي أوردناها تمثل عصورا مختلفه. الثلاثه الأول منذ عهد الرسل، والأخير في القرن الثالث عشر. والباقي في القرون الأربعة الأولي للمسيحية.​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

مذكرة البابا كيرلس السادس تؤكد على شريعة الزوجة الواحدة



قداسة البابا السابق المتنيح الأنبا كيرلس السادس، اهتم بموضوع الأحوال الشخصية، وأرسل مذكرة تضمنت أهم المبادئ التى تطالب بها الكنيسة القبطية، وفى مقدمتها "وحدة الزيجة".

وكان قداسته قد شكَّل في 9 أكتوبر 1962 لجنة للأحوال الشخصية برئاسة نيافة الأنبا شنوده اسقف المعاهد الدينية والتربية الكنسية وقتذاك (قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث حالياً) وعضوية القمص صليب سوريال استاذ الأحوال الشخصية بالكلية الاكليركية، والاستاذ راغب حنا المحامي، والمستشار فرج يوسف، والمستشار حسنى جورجي..

وبعد اجتماعات طويلة لهذه اللجنة، انتهت الى مذكرة وافَق عليها قداسة البابا كيرلس، وختمها بخاتمه، وأرسل يوم 22 أكتوبر 1962 نسخة منها الى الأستاذ فتحى الشرقاوى وزير العدل وقتئذ، ونسخة اخرى إلى الأستاذ بدوى حمودة رئيس مجلس الدولة. ولما صار الاستاذ بدوى حمودة وزيراً للعدل، ارسل قداسة البابا كيرلس لسيادته ملخصاً للمذكرة آنفة الذكر. وتأكيداً لمطلب الأقباط في هذا الصدد، أرسلت صورة ثالثة من نفس المذكرة إلى الأستاذ عصام الدين حسونة وزير العدل بتاريخ 8 ابريل 1967.

وفيما يلي النص الكامل لهذه المذكرة:



السيد الأستاذ

نحي سيادتكم أطيب تحية مع وافر دعائنا أن يؤازركم الله بنعمته ويرشدكم إلى ما فيه خير الوطن المواطنين جميعاً.

بمناسبة اجتماعات لجان مراجعة قانون الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين، رأينا أن نقدم بعض النقاط الجوهرية التى تهم الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية أهمية كبرى، إذ أنها تتصل بصميم العقيدة وتعاليم الدين المسيحي التي وضعها السيد المسيح له المجد ورسله الأطهار. وأملنا كبير في أن تراعى هذه النقاط التي نرسلها اليكم، مع عدم الالتفات الى أي قانون أو مشروع أو اقتراح سابق يتعارض معها، حتى يأتي للقانون الجديد موافقاً لمبادىء الدين وتعليم الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية.

ونود أولاً أن نوضح لسيادتكم، أن مصدر التشريع للأحوال الشخصية فى الديانة المسيحية هو الكتاب المقدس أولاً، ثم القوانين الكنسية القديمة العهد التى وضعتها المجامع المسكونية والاقليمية. وأن كل تشريع أياً كان واضعه، وأى تفسير وأى اجتهاد، لا يجوز الأخذ به إطلاقاً، اذا تعارض مع آيات الكتاب المقدس والقوانين الكنسية القديمة.


كتاب شريعة الزوجة الواحدة في المسيحية، وأهم مبادئنا في الأحوال الشخصية
البابا شنودة الثالث
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

بعض نقاط في الأحوال الشخصية - الأنبا غريغوريوس





أريد أن أؤكد -ونحن فى صدد مناقشة التشريع المسيحى لقانون الأحوال الشخصية- أن موضوع الزوجة الواحدة موضوع هام وخطير. وأي مساس بهذا المبدأ المسيحي يهدم ركناً أساسيا من أركان ديانتنا، وكل تشريع لأحوالنا الشخصية يجب أن يضع مبدأ الزوجة الواحدة فى قمة الاعتبار، ويجب أن ينص عليه فى عبارة واضحة وصيغة دقيقة محددة لا تفسح مجالاً لأى تفسير أو تأويل منحرف يبعد بنا عما تواضع عليه المسيحيون منذ نشأة المسيحية. وليس هناك أدنى اختلاف فيما بينهم فى هذا الموضوع مهما اختلفت مذاهبهم.

وإذن يجب أن ينص في التشريع على أن المسيحية لا تبيح تعدد الزوجات. فإذا اتضح أن مسيحياً تزوَّج بزوجة أخرى وزوجته الأولى حية، صار زواجه الثانى باطلاً، وزوجته الثانية حراماً عليه، وتمسى علاقته بها علاقة أثيمة غير مشروعة، منذ نشأت هذه العلاقة الجديدة ومهما مرَّ عليها من زمن. ولا يصح التذرع بفترة زمنية معينة كما يُقال أحيانا، حتى لو قبلت الزوجة الأولى هذه العلاقة الجديدة الناشئة بين زوجها وامرأة أخرى. أو صمتت عنها بعد أن علمت بها. فما دامت المسيحية لا تقر تعدد الزوجات، وتعتبر كل زواج أو عقد يتم بين رجل وامرأة أخرى في حياة زوجته الأولى، زنى وحراماً، فرضى الزوجة الأولى أو صمتها إلى فترة زمنية محددة، لا يحل مبدأ مسيحياً أساسياً، ولا يغير من بطلان الزواج الثاني.

كتاب شريعة الزوجة الواحدة في المسيحية، وأهم مبادئنا في الأحوال الشخصية
البابا شنودة الثالث
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

تعظيم سلام للبابا*..‬

بقلم المستشار*: ‬لبيب حليم لبيب في* ‬البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض،* ‬وكانت الأرض خربة وخالية،* ‬وعلي* ‬وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله ترف علي* ‬وجه المياه،* ‬وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور،* ‬ورأي* ‬الله النور انه حسن،* ‬وفصل الله بين النور والظلمة،* ‬ودعا الله النور نهارا والظلمة دعاها ليلاً*.. ‬وكان مساء وكان صباح* ‬يوماً* ‬واحداً*.‬ ** ‬وقال الله نعمل الانسان علي* ‬صورتنا كشبهنا*.. ‬فخلق* ‬الله الانسان علي* ‬صورته،* ‬علي* ‬صورة الله خلقه*. ‬ذكراً* ‬وأنثي* ‬خلقهم،* ‬وباركهم الله وقال لهم*: ‬أثمروا وأكثروا واملأوا الأرض واخضعوها وتسلطوا علي* ‬سمك البحر،* ‬وعلي* ‬طير السماء،* ‬وعلي* ‬كل حيوان* ‬يدب في* ‬الأرض*.‬ يوم عمل الله الأرض والسموات،* ‬كل شجر البرية لم* ‬يكن بعد في* ‬الأرض،* ‬وكل عشب البرية لم* ‬ينبت بعد،* ‬لأن الله لم* ‬يكن قد أمطر علي* ‬الأرض،* ‬ولا كان انسان ليعمل الأرض،* ‬ثم كان ضباب* ‬يطلع من الأرض ويسقي* ‬كل وجه الأرض*.‬ وجبل الله آدم ترابا من الأرض،* ‬ونفخ في* ‬أنفه نسمة حياة،* ‬فصار آدم نفساً* ‬حية*.. ‬وقال الله*: ‬ليس* ‬جيداً* ‬أن* ‬يكون آدم وحده،* ‬فأصنع له معيناً* ‬نظيره*.. ‬وجبل الرب من الأرض كل حيوانات البرية وكل طيور السماء فأحضرها إلي* ‬آدم ليري* ‬ماذا* ‬يدعوها،* ‬وكل ما دعا به آدم ذات نفس حية فهو أسمها،* ‬فدعا آدم بأسماء جميع البهائم وطيور السماء وجميع حيوانات البرية،* ‬وأما لنفسه فلم* ‬يجد معينا* ‬نظيره*.‬ فأوقع الرب الاله سباتاً* ‬علي* ‬آدم فنام،* ‬فأخذ واحدة من أضلاعه وملأ مكانها لحماً،* ‬وبني* ‬الله الضلع التي* ‬أخذها من آدم امرأة وأحضرها الي* ‬آدم،* ‬فقال آدم*: ‬هذه عظم من عظامي* ‬ولحم من لحمي،* ‬هذه تدعي* ‬امرأة لأنها من امريء أخذت،* ‬لذلك* ‬يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته* ‬يكونان جسداً* ‬واحداً*.‬ وهكذا* ‬يبين لنا من قراءة العهد القديم أن الله في* ‬البدء وضع مثالاً* ‬يجب أن تحتذيه كل الأجيال،* ‬إذ صنع امرأة واحدة للرجل،* ‬علي* ‬الرغم من أن المادة لم تكن تنقصه لصنع أخريات،* ‬ولا كانت تنقصه القدرة،* ‬ومع ذلك فأزيد من امرأة واحدة لم* ‬يخلق الله،* ‬فمن بدء الخليقة أعطي* ‬الله امرأة واحدة،* ‬ولهذا السبب فان الاثنين جسد واحد*.‬ منذ البدء*!!‬ هذا هو ما وضعه الله منذ البدء،* ‬وما* ‬غرسه في* ‬ضمير الإنسان قبل أن* ‬يزوده بشريعة مكتوبة،* ‬ولكن البشرية اخطأت فقابين الذي* ‬قتل أخاه هابيل،* ‬ظهر من نسله رجل اسمه* »‬لاحك*« ‬كان أول انسان تزوج أكثر من امرأة،* ‬فقسم الجسد الواحد* ‬الي* ‬أكثر من زوجة*..‬ بعد ذلك انتشر الزنا في* ‬الأرض،* ‬لأن نعمة الزواج الواحد التي* ‬أعطاها الله للبشر،* ‬ليتوالدوا بها،* ‬ويكثروا ويملأوا الأرض،* ‬ويخضعوها،* ‬استغلوها استغلالاً* ‬سيئاً* ‬فغضب الله وأغرق الأرض بالطوفان ليمحوا هذا الشر من علي* ‬الأرض حتي* ‬يجددها في* ‬طهارة مرة أخري*.‬ ويؤكد لنا الاصحاح السادس من سفر التكوين ان الله رأي* ‬أن شر الانسان قد كثر في* ‬الأرض،* ‬فحزن الله أنه عمل الانسان في* ‬الأرض،* ‬وتأسف في* ‬قلبه،* ‬فقال الله*: ‬امحو عن وجه الأرض الانسان الذي* ‬خلقته*.. ‬الانسان مع بهائم ودبابات وطيور السماء لأني* ‬حزنت أني* ‬عملتهم*.‬ وقال الله لنوح*: ‬نهاية كل بشر قد أتت أمامي،* ‬لأن الأرض امتلأت ظلماً* ‬منهم،* ‬أصنع لنفسك فلكاً*... ‬فها أنا أت بطوفان الماء علي* ‬الأرض لأهلك كل جسد فيه روح حياة من تحت السماء،* ‬كل مافي* ‬الأرض* ‬يموت،* ‬ولكن أقيم عهدي* ‬معك،* ‬فتدخل الفلك انت وبنوك وامرأتك ونساء بنيك معك،* ‬ومن كل حي* ‬من كل ذي* ‬حسد اثنين،* ‬من كل تدخل إلي* ‬الفلك لاستيقائها معك،* ‬تكون ذكراً* ‬وأنثي،* ‬من الطيور كأجناسها ومن البهائم كأجناسها ومن كل دبابات الأرض كأجناسها،* ‬اثنين من كل تدخل اليك لاستيقائها*.. ‬ففعل نوح حسب كل ما أمره به الله*.‬ وصار طوفان الماء علي* ‬الأرض،* ‬فدخل نوح وبنوه وامرأته ونساء بنيه معه إلي* ‬الفلك*.. ‬وكان الطوفان أربعين* ‬يوما علي* ‬الأرض*.. ‬ثم أجاز الله ريحاً* ‬علي* ‬الأرض فهدأت المياه*.. ‬ورجعت عن الأرض رجوعاً* ‬متوالياً*. ‬وبعد مائة وخمسين* ‬يوما نقصت المياه واستقر الفلك*.‬ وكلم الله نوحاً* ‬قائلاً*: ‬اخرج من الفلك أنت وامرأتك وبنوك ونساء بنيك معك*... ‬فخرج نوح وبنوه وامرأته ونساء* ‬بنيه معه،* ‬وبارك الله نوحا* ‬وبنيه،* ‬وقال لهم*: ‬أثمروا وأكثروا واملأوا الأرض*..‬ تطهرت الأرض من الظلم ومن النجاسة،* ‬لكن نفس القانون الذي* ‬وضعه الله للزواج منذ البدء،* ‬وأرتأي* ‬انه حسن هو الذي* ‬أمر بتنفيذ أحكامه*. ‬الله كان* ‬يريد فعلا ان تمتليء الأرض،* ‬لكنه أراد أيضاً* ‬أن* ‬يتم ذلك بطريقة مقدسة تتفق والنظام الالهي* ‬الذي* ‬وضعه للزواج منذ البدء وهو قانون الزوجة الواحدة*.‬ هذا هو الوضع السامي* ‬الذي* ‬أراده الله للبشرية منذ البدء،* ‬زوجة واحدة،* ‬وإذ كان البشر قد فشلوا مدة طويلة من الزمن في* ‬الوصول إلي* ‬هذا الوضع السامي،* ‬فان نفس الوضع هو الذي* ‬علم به السيد المسيح،* ‬ودعا الناس اليه موبخاً* ‬إياهم علي* ‬ضعف مستواهم بقوله*: ‬لم* ‬يكن هكذا منذ البدء*!!‬ ولكن حتي* ‬نسلك نوح الذي* ‬أنقذ من الطوفان ارتكب الخطايا وأخطأ أيضاً* ‬في* ‬حق الرب،* ‬وعاد الشر فكثر في* ‬الأرض،* ‬ولم* ‬يكتف الناس بالزنا،* ‬بل انحطوا أكثر من ذلك إلي* ‬الشذوذ الجنسي،* ‬كما ظهر ذلك ببشاعة في* ‬أهل سادوم وعاموره اللتين أحرقهما الله بالنار*.‬ وانحدرت البشرية إلي* ‬هوة أخري* ‬فعبدت الأصنام دون الله،* ‬وظهر التسري،* ‬وتطور الزنا بالناس حتي* ‬عرف بينهم بالبغاء،* ‬ووسط هذا الجو الوثني* ‬الفاسد كان تعدد الزوجات* ‬يعتبر عملاً* ‬شريفاً* ‬إذا قيس بالخطايا الأخري*. ‬وهكذا كانت البشرية تبتعد عن الله،* ‬ولم تكن الشريعة المكتوبة قد أعطيت لهم بعد*. ‬فماذا* ‬يفعل الله؟*! ‬هل* ‬يفني* ‬الإنسان مرة أخري* ‬من علي* ‬وجه الأرض؟ هل* ‬يكرر قصة الطوفان ونار سدوم؟ أم هل كان حل آخر تقوم به* ‬مراحم الله لأجل انقاذ الانسان؟*!‬ سياسة التدرج*!‬ نعم كان هناك سياسة،* ‬سياسة تدرج لإنقاذ الإنسان،* ‬انتقي* ‬الله من البشرية إبراهيم أبا الآباء،* ‬لكي* ‬يجعله نواة لشعب جديد،* ‬ونظرا الي* ‬حالة البشرية المنحطة لم* ‬يثقل الله بوصايا صعبة علي* ‬هذا الشعب*..‬ وفي* ‬هذا الشعب ظهر أيضاً* ‬تعدد الزوجات،* ‬صحيح أن الله لم* ‬يأمر به،* ‬ولكنه تسامح فيه،* ‬ذلك لأن ظروف هذا الشعب لم تكن تسمح وقتذاك بالسمو الذي* ‬أراده الله للإنسان منذ البدء*.‬ في* ‬البدء لم* ‬يكن هناك طلاق،* ‬ولكنه ظهر لما فسدت البشرية،* ‬لم* ‬يلغه الله دفعة واحدة،* ‬وإنما تدرج مع الناس،* ‬تركهم فترة طويلة في* ‬حريتهم المطلقة،* ‬يستخدمون الطلاق بدون قيد ولاشرط،* ‬ثم قيدهم في* ‬الشريعة بكتاب طلاق* ‬يعطي* ‬للمطلقة*.‬ وجد الله علي* ‬ذلك زمناً* ‬ثم وبخ الشعب علانية علي* ‬الطلاق،* ‬مظهراً* ‬لهم كراهية لهذا الأمر*. ‬مؤكدا في* ‬سفر ملاخي،* ‬الاصحاح الثاني،* ‬عدد* ‬16* ‬وما بعده* ‬انه* ‬يكره الطلاق*. ‬وأخيراً* ‬الغي* ‬الله الطلاق في* ‬العهد الجديد إلا لعلة الزنا*.‬ ويحكي* ‬لنا متي* ‬الرسول أن السيد المسيح لما رأي* ‬الجموع صعد إلي* ‬الجبل،* ‬ولما جلس تقدم اليه تلاميذه ففتح فاه وعلمهم قائلاً*: ‬قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لاتزن،* ‬وأما أنا فأقول لكم*: ‬أن كل من* ‬ينظر الي* ‬امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنا بها في* ‬قلبه،* ‬فان كانت عينك اليمني* ‬تعثرك فاقلعها والقها عنك*..‬ وقيل*: ‬من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق،* ‬وأما أنا فأقول لكم ان من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنا* ‬يجعلها تزني،* ‬ومن* ‬يتزوج مطلقة فانه* ‬يزني*.‬ ويؤكد لنا القديس متي* ‬في* ‬الاصحاح التاسع عشر ان الفريسيين سألوا السيد المسيح قائلين*: ‬هل* ‬يحل للرجل أن* ‬يطلق امرأته لكل سبب؟ فأجاب وقال لهم*: ‬أما قرأتم أن الذي* ‬خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكراً* ‬وأنثي*.. ‬وقال*: ‬من أجل هذا* ‬يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسداً* ‬واحداً،* ‬اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد،* ‬فالذي* ‬جمعه الله لا* ‬يفرقه* ‬انسان،* ‬قالوا له*: ‬فلماذا أوصي* ‬موسي* ‬أن* ‬يعطي* ‬كتاب طلاق فتطلق؟،* ‬قال لهم*: ‬ان موسي* ‬من أجل* ‬قساوة قلوبكم اذن لكم أن تطلقوا نساءكم،* ‬ولكن من البدء لم* ‬يكن هكذا،* ‬وأقول لكم أن من طلق امرأته الا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخري* ‬يزني،* ‬والذي* ‬يتزوج بمطلقة* ‬يزني،* ‬قال له تلاميذه*: ‬ان كان هكذا أمر الرجل مع المرأة فلا* ‬يوافق أن* ‬يتزوج،* ‬فقال لهم*: ‬ليس الجميع* ‬يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذين أعطي* ‬لهم،* ‬لأنه* ‬يوجد خصيان ولدوا هكذا من بطون أمهاتهم،* ‬ويوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس،* ‬يوجد خصيان خصوا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت السموات،* ‬من استطاع أن* ‬يقبل فليقبل*.‬ ويروي* ‬لنا القديس لوقا الانجيلي* ‬أن* ‬السيد المسيح قال لتلاميذه*: ‬كل من* ‬يطلق امرأته ويتزوج بأخري* ‬يزني* ‬وكل من* ‬يتزوج بمطلقة من رجل* ‬يزني*.‬ ويحكي* ‬لنا القديس مرقس*: ‬ان الفريسيين سألوا السيد المسيح* ‬صراحة*: ‬هل* ‬يحل للرجل ان* ‬يطلق امرأته؟*!‬ فأجاب وقال لهم*: ‬بماذا أوصاكم موسي؟ فقالوا موسي* ‬أذن أن* ‬يكتب كتاب طلاق فتُطلق*.‬ فأجاب السيد المسيح وقال لهم*: ‬من اجل قساوة قلوبكم كتب لكم هذه الوصية،* ‬ولكن من بدء الخليقة ذكراً* ‬وأنثي* ‬خلقهم،* ‬من أجل هذا* ‬يترك الرجل آباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته،* ‬ويكون الاثنان جسداً* ‬واحداً،* ‬إذن ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد،* ‬فالذي* ‬جمعه الله لا* ‬يفرقه انسان*.‬ ثم في* ‬البيت سأله تلاميذه أيضاً* ‬عن ذلك*: ‬فقال لهم*: ‬من طلق امرأته وتزوج بأخري* ‬يزني* ‬عليها وإن طلقت امرأة زوجها وتزوجت بآخر تزني*.‬ وهكذا* ‬يبين لنا ان الشريعة التي* ‬وضعها السيد المسيح بشأن الطلاق،* ‬هي* ‬شريعة واضحة لا لبس فيها ولا* ‬غموض،* ‬لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا،* ‬وبذلك فان الطلاق لاي* ‬سبب* ‬غير علة الزنا* ‬يكون طلاقا باطلا بطلانا مطلقا وتبعا لذلك اعتبر السيد المسيح الزواج الاول مازال قائماً،* ‬وعلاقة الزوج بمن طلقها علاقة زوجية لم تنفصل،* ‬فإن تزوج* ‬غيرها* ‬يزني* ‬عليها*.‬ وقد ساوي* ‬السيد المسيح بين المرأة والرجل،* ‬فكما ان المرأة لا تستطيع أن تجمع بين زوجين،* ‬وإن تزوجت بآخر في* ‬حالة قيام الزواج الاول لبطلان الطلاق تعتبر زانية،* ‬كذلك الرجل الذي* ‬لا* ‬يحل له هو أيضاً* ‬سوي* ‬زوجة واحدة*.‬ *»‬الجسد الواحد*«‬ والمعروف ان المسيحية تؤمن بفكرة الجسد الواحد،* ‬وفكرة الجسد الواحد قديمة متجددة،* ‬ذكرت في* ‬البدء منذ أول الخليقة إذ قيل*: ‬لذلك* ‬يترك الرجل آباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته،* ‬ويكونان جسداً* ‬واحداً،* ‬وذكرها السيد المسيح عندما كان علي* ‬الأرض،* ‬ذكرها في* ‬كلامه مع الكتبة والقديسين بقوله*: ‬إذن ليسا بعد أثنين بل جسد واحد،* ‬فالذي* ‬جمعه الله لا* ‬يفرقه انسان*.‬ ووفق هذا المبدأ ان الاثنين قد اصبحا بالزواج وحدة واحدة وليست اكثر،* ‬اصبحا مخلوقاً* ‬حياً* ‬واحداً،* ‬هذه الوحدة فيها الرجل هو الرأس والمرأة هي* ‬الجسد،* ‬ففكرة الجسد الواحد تتعارض منطقياً* ‬مع أمرين آخرين منعتهما المسيحية أيضاً* ‬لانهما لا* ‬يتفقان مع تعاليمها وهما الطلاق وتعدد الزوجات*.‬ فان كان من المستطاع التفريق بين اثنين فان الزوجين في* ‬المسيحية ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد،* ‬اما في* ‬حالة الزنا فان الزوجة حطمت مبدأ الجسد الواحد،* ‬وبزناها ادخلت جسماً* ‬ثالثاً* ‬غريباً،* ‬ومن المستحيل اجتماع ثلاثة أو أربعة أو عشرة في* ‬جسد واحد*!!‬ وبذلك فإنه* ‬يكون قد استقر في* ‬اليقين ان الزيجة في* ‬المسيحية ناموس طبيعي* ‬سنه الله منذ ابتداء الخليقة حتي* ‬لما تحدي* ‬الانسان وهلك العالم بالطوفان فان الله لم* ‬يبطل هذا الناموس بل عاد وثبته وباركه بحضور العرس في* ‬قانا الجليل*.‬ وللزيجة في* ‬المسيحية* ‬غايتان*: ‬الأولي*: ‬هي* ‬نمو النوع البشري* ‬وحفظه بالتناسل حسب الامر الالهي*: ‬أثمروا وأكثروا واملأوا الارض،* ‬والثانية*: ‬هي* ‬التعاون والتعاضد ومساعدة كل من الزوجين للآخر وفقا لقول الرب*: ‬ليس جيدا أن* ‬يكون آدم وحده،* ‬فأضع له معينا نظيره*.‬ وللزيجة في* ‬المسيحية صفتان*: ‬الأولي*: ‬وحدة الزيجة وهي* ‬ان* ‬يكون للرجل امرأة واحدة،* ‬وللمرأة رجل واحد أي* ‬منع تعدد الأزواج أو الزوجات* ‬،* ‬بمعني* ‬انه لا* ‬يجوز زواج رجل مرتبط بامرأة ولا زواج امرأة مرتبطة برجل،* ‬والثانية*: ‬عدم انفكاك هذه الزيجة الا لسببين*:‬ الأول*: ‬الموت الذي* ‬يجعل الزوج الحي* ‬حرا من رباط الزواج الثاني*: ‬الزنا الذي* ‬ينجس رباط الزيجة وقد سارت الكنيسة المسيحية علي* ‬هذا السنن منذ نشأتها حتي* ‬أصبح معروفا لدي* ‬الكافة ان الزواج المسيحي* ‬لا* ‬يقبل الانفكاك الا بالموت،* ‬أو بتلك العلة التي* ‬تدنس رباط الزيجة،* ‬وان كان بعض رؤساء الكنائس قد سمحوا للمرأة ان تتزوج برجل آخر في* ‬حياة زوجها فان العلامة أوريجانوس قال*: ‬ان هذا السماح مضاد لشريعة الكتاب المقدس لأن رؤساء هذه الكنائس خالفوا ما كتب*.‬ ولا شك ان للطلاق مضار كثيرة فهو ابتداء* ‬يضاد الناموس الزوجي،* ‬وينافي* ‬الغاية التي* ‬من أجلها انعقد،* ‬فيصبح أحد الزوجين به أسوأ حالا من الآخر،* ‬فالرجل لايفقد من شرفه الا قليلاً،* ‬أما المرأة فتفقد شرفها وتضحي* ‬محتقرة*.‬ فضلا عن أنه* ‬يضر بسعادة الزوجين،* ‬لأنه* ‬يزيل المحبة المتبادلة بينهما،* ‬ويضر بتربية النسل التربية الصحيحة،* ‬فالاولاد في* ‬حاجة الي* ‬الوالدين،* ‬فضلا عن ان الطلاق* ‬يضر أيضا بخير الجماعة لأنه* ‬ينزع السلام من العائلات ويلقي* ‬الشقاق بين أفراد المجتمع المسيحي،* ‬فكما أن بالزواج تتحد العائلات وتشتد روابط الحب ووثائق الألفة فان الطلاق* ‬ينشئ الانشقاقات،* ‬وبه* ‬ينتشر البغض وتشتد العداوات*.‬ ولا* ‬يكدح فيما تقدم الذين* ‬يصورون تعاسة الزوجين من خصام وشقاق،* ‬ويقولون ان الافضل لمثل هذين الزوجين الانفصال،* ‬ذلك ان العقل* ‬يقتضي* ‬تفضيل خير الاسرة علي* ‬خير الافراد،* ‬فاذا لحق ضرر ببعض الافراد من جراء صدمة ناموس الزواج،* ‬فليس ذلك موسغا لفسخ شريعة من شأنها ايجاد السلام وخير الجماعة وسعادة المتزوجين،* ‬لا سيما وان الناموس وضع للجماعات وليس للأفراد،* ‬وهذا الناموس ليس ناموسا بشريا* ‬يمكن تغييره،* ‬وانما هو ناموس إلهي* ‬ينبغي* ‬احترامه وتوقيره والخضوع له*.‬ هذه الشريعة وضعها الله نفسه،* ‬ويسوع المسيح شرحها فمن أحق بأن* ‬يصدق،* ‬ويتبع،* ‬المسيح أم هوي* ‬القلب البشري،* ‬أم لوائح بالية مخالفة لشريعة الله؟*!‬ قواعد ضد الشريعة*!‬ لا* ‬يمكن ان ننكر ان احكام القانون الكنسي* ‬تتنوع في* ‬العالم المسيحي،* ‬وإن كان* ‬يمكن ردها الي* ‬مذهبين،* ‬الأول القانون الكنسي* ‬الغربي* ‬والقانون الكنسي* ‬الشرقي،* ‬واذا كان القانون الكنسي* ‬بصفة عامة* ‬يستمد مصادره من الكتاب المقدس،* ‬كما ان هناك بعض القواعد الكنسية القديمة التي* ‬ترجع الي* ‬القرن الرابع الميلادي* ‬فتكون مصدراً* ‬أخذ عنه القانون الكنسي* ‬في* ‬كل مكان،* ‬الا ان انفصال الكنائس الشرقية بصفة عامة ومن بينها الكنيسة القبطية كان من نتيجته ان* ‬يكون هناك قانون كنسي* ‬مستقل متميز في* ‬الشرق والغرب*.‬ ومرد ذلك الي* ‬الظروف التي* ‬وجد فيها،* ‬وتنوع الهيئات التي* ‬تكون في* ‬رحابها،* ‬والعوامل الاخري* ‬التي* ‬اثرت في* ‬تكوينه،* ‬ومن هنا نشأ فقه مسيحي* ‬شرقي* ‬وفقه مسيحي* ‬غربي،* ‬وقد ازداد الخلاف بين كل من القانونيين علي* ‬مر القرون نظرا للظروف المختلفة التي* ‬أثرت فيهما رغم اشتراكهما في* ‬كثير من القواعد والمصادر،* ‬وخاصة في* ‬القرون الاولي* ‬قبل الانقسام*.‬ وقد انتهي* ‬الامر في* ‬الغرب إلي* ‬وضع مجموعة كنسية سنة* ‬1917،* ‬أما في* ‬الشرق فان القانون الكنسي* ‬تأثر الي* ‬حد كبير بالبيئة التي* ‬وجد فيها،* ‬فتأثر بالقانون البيزنطي* ‬الذي* ‬كان مطبقاً* ‬في* ‬الامبراطورية الرومانية الشرقية،* ‬واخذ عنه الكثير من الاحكام خاصة ما* ‬يتعلق بالطلاق*.‬ كما تأثر كذلك بالشريعة الاسلامية وخاصة في* ‬البلاد التي* ‬خضعت للحكم الاسلامي،* ‬لكن* ‬يجب ان نعترف ابتداء بان الكتاب المقدس هو أول مصدر للقانون الكنسي،* ‬وان الكتابات المنسوبة الي* ‬الرسل تعد المصدر الثاني* ‬كما ان قرارات المجامع التي* ‬عقدت علي* ‬مر القرون تعتبر ايضا احد هذه المصادر*.‬ والي* ‬جانب المصادر السابقة فان كافة المراسيم والتشريعات والقرارات والاوامر الموجهة إلي* ‬الآباء الكهنة في* ‬أمر من امور الطائفة ويصدرها البابا أو الاساقفة بما لهم من حق في* ‬اصدارها تعتبر مصدراً* ‬رئيسياً* ‬للفقه الكنسي*.‬ والكنيسة القبطية لم تخرج عن هذه المصادر،* ‬فإلي* ‬جانب الكتاب المقدس هناك قوانين الرسل وتعاليمهم ثم للمجامع المسكونية الاولي* ‬ومجامع قرطاجة،* ‬صحيح ان القانون الكنسي* ‬بالنسبة للأقباط الارثوذكسي* ‬ظل مبعثراً،* ‬ولعل أول تدوين له كان في* ‬القرن الحادي* ‬عشر*.‬ وقد وضعت منذ ذلك الحين مجموعات تستند إلي* ‬هذه المصادر،* ‬واذا كان منها ما لم* ‬ينشر الا ان واضعي* ‬المجموعات الكنسية في* ‬القرون التالية قد رجعوا اليها فيما بعد الي* ‬ان جاء القرن الثالث عشر،* ‬ففي* ‬هذا القرن وفي* ‬عهد قداسة البابا كيرلس المعروف بابن لقلق جمعت قواعد القانون الكنسي* ‬والمعروف باسمه حتي* ‬الوقت الحاضر*.‬ ثم الف الشيخ بن الصفي* ‬العسال في* ‬كتابه في* ‬القوانين،* ‬ويعتبر هذا الكتاب من اهم المراجع بالنسبة الي* ‬المسيحيين الأرثوذكس،* ‬وقد استمر المرجع الاول في* ‬قوانين الاحوال الشخصية حتي* ‬اواخر القرن الماضي* ‬حين طلبت وزارة الحقانية من كل الطوائف في* ‬مصر الاجابة عن بيان احكام القوانين المسيحية في* ‬المسائل الشرعية الخاصة بالاحوال الشخصية*.‬ وفي* ‬هذه المناسبة قام الايغومانوس فيلوثاوس عميد كلية اللاهوت بتحرير الفصول اللازمة بالمطابقة إلي* ‬قوانين الكنيسة وتم طبعها وصارت معتمدة،* ‬وقد عول في* ‬كتابه علي* ‬كتاب القوانين لابن العسال وعلي* ‬كتاب القوانين التي* ‬صدرت في* ‬عهد البابا كيرلس بن لقلق*.‬ وقد ظلت المجالس الملية تستند في* ‬احكامها علي* ‬المراجع السابقة حتي* ‬صدر سنة* ‬1938* ‬لائحة اقرها اعضاء المجلس الملي* ‬العام،* ‬واذ الغيت المجالس الملية بالقانون رقم* ‬462* ‬لسنة* ‬1955* ‬ونصت المادة السادسة منه علي* ‬ان وبالنسبة للمنازعات المتعلقة بالاحوال الشخصية للمصريين* ‬غير المسلمين فتصدر الاحكام في* ‬نطاق النظام العام طبقا لشريعتهم*.‬ وقد ترتب علي* ‬احالة المشرع علي* ‬لفظ شريعتهم ان ثار الجدل حول المصادر التي* ‬تستقي* ‬منها هذه الشريعة وأول ما ثار هذا الإشكال كان ذلك بالنسبة لأسباب الطلاق عند الأقباط الأرثوذكس،* ‬وقد انقسمت الأراء إلي قسمين*: ‬الأول يري أن الطلاق جائز في* ‬غير حالة الزنا،* ‬وسنده أن مصادر القواعد الخاصة بالمسحيين ليست مقصورة علي الأنجيل وحده،* ‬بل تمتد إلي آراء رجال الدين المسيحي وشروحهم وفتاواهم وأحكام مجالسهم الملية والنصوص العرفية التي كانت تلك المجالس تطبقها*!!‬ أما الرأي الثاني فإنه يري أن الطلاق* ‬غير جائز إلا لعلة الزنا،* ‬لأن هذا السبب هو السبب الوحيد الذي ورد في الانجيل،* ‬ولأن الأنجيل وحده هو المصدر الذي تستقي منه القواعد الخاصة بالمسيحيين،* ‬وقد أيد هذا الفريق الحكم الذي أصدرته محكمة قنا الابتدائية للأحوال الشخصية بجلسة* ‬1956*/‬5*/‬1* ‬في الدعوي رقم* ‬134* ‬لسنة* ‬1956* ‬الذي أورد في أسبابه*: ‬أنه من المبادئ الأولية المقررة في جميع شرائع العالم أنه لا اجتهاد مع صريح النص،* ‬وأنه بالرجوع إلي أحكام الانجيل وهو دستور المسيحيين نجد أن السيد المسيح قالها كلمة صريحة أنه لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا،* ‬فليس يقبل بعد ذلك ممن سموا أنفسهم مفسرين لأحكام الانجيل أن يخرجوا بالنص عن مدلوله الصريح بحجة تفسيره علي النحو الذي يديدونه*!!‬ وأضافت المحكمة*: ‬أن بعض القوامين علي الدين من رجال الكنيسة وأعضاء المجلس الملي العام قد سايروا التطور الزمني فاستجابوا لرغبات ضعيفي الإيمان فأباحوا الطلاق عن النحو الوارد في قانون الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الأرثوذكس،* ‬الذي أصدره المجلس الملي العام،* ‬وصدق عليه المجمع المقدس فأباح الطلاق لأسباب أخري* ‬غير علة الزنا لا سند لها من الانجيل،* ‬وإنما استمرت من أحكام القانون الروماني وقت أن اعتنقت الدولة الرومانية المسيحية فأبقت علي بعض شرائعها،* ‬وكذلك نقلت عنه الحكومة الفرنسية بوصفها حكومة دينية وزواجها مدني فطبقتها المحاكم الملية الملغاة ردحًا من الزمن متناسية أنه يناط بها تطبيق أحكام الانجيل الصريحة فحسب دون التشريع*.. ‬الوضعي*!!‬ واستطردت المحكمة*: ‬أن أحكام الانجيل تحرم الطلاق،* ‬وهي أحكام منزلة وضعت لمختلف الأجيال،* ‬خلا يصيبها البلي،* ‬ولا القدم حتي لا يسوغ* ‬القول بأن تطبيقها يجافي مدنية هذا العصر،* ‬مما يتعين معه عدم الاعتداد بما أشار إليه رجال الدين في فتاواهم الروحية ومجالسهم الملية والدينية علي رغم أنها صارت عرفًا مستقرًا استمد قوته من تطبيقه زمنا طويلا*!!‬ وأضافت المحكمة*: ‬أن الحكومة أرادت وضع حد لما جرت عليه أحكام المجالس الملية من قضاء مخالف لشريعتهم،* ‬فنصت في مذكرة قانون توحيد القضاء علي عناية الحكومة بوضع المشروع الحالي لتنظيم الاختصاص القضائي في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية للمصريين علي وضع يكفل احترام ولاية القانون الواجب التطبيق،* ‬حتي لا يكون هناك أي إخلال بحق أي فريق من المصريين في تطبيق شريعة كل منهم،* ‬الأمر الذي يبين منه بجلاء رغبة المشرع صريحة في عدم التعديل علي فتاوي وأحكام المجالس الملية*..!!‬ المجلس الملي*!!‬ وقد اتحازت محكمة استئناف الإسكندرية إلي هذا القضاء وجاء في حكمها المنشور بجريدة الأهرام في* ‬1956*/‬1*/‬1* ‬أن قانون الأحوال الشخصية الذي يستند إليه المستأنف في دعواه،* ‬وهو القانون الذي وضعه المجمع المقدس والمجلس الملي العام للأقباط الأرثوذكس،* ‬لم تصدق عليه الحكومة،* ‬وقد تضمن أسبابا للطلاق لم ترد تلميحًا ولا تصريحا في الكتاب المقدس الذي هو سند المسيحيين الوحيد في تنظيم أحكام رابطة الزوجية،* ‬ولم يجزها الرؤساء الروحانيون إلا لما يعتبرونه من أن لهم السلطان في حل أي رابطة تمت علي أيديهم،* ‬ومنها رابطة الزوجية حتي أنهم كانوا لا يقرون أحكام المجالس الملية الصادرة بالطلاق إلا إذا كانوا مشتركين في اصدار هذه الأحكام*.‬ واضافت المحكمة*: ‬أنها وقد يناط بها تطبيق أحكام شريعة الطرفين،* ‬وهي أحكام الشريعة المسيحية القاطعة في أن الطلا* ‬غير جائز إلا لعلة الزنا لا تستطيع مسايرة المستأنف فيما يطلبه من طلاق يستند فيه إلي الفرقة التي سعي إلي اطالتها لأسباب واهية،* ‬وهي سبب لا يمت إلي علة الزنا بصلة*..!!‬ وهكذا اعترف القضاء بأن شريعة السيد المسيح لا تجيز الطلاق إلا لعلة الزنا،* ‬وأن هذه الشريعة منزلة وضعت لمختلف الأجيال،* ‬لا يصيبها البلي ولا القدم،* ‬حتي لا يسوغ* ‬القول بأن تطبيقها يخالف أحكام الدساتير أو القوانين الوضعية،* ‬أو أن تطبيقها يجافي مدنية هذا العصر*.‬ وإذا كانت الكنيسة طوال سنوات طويلة مضت قد استجابت لرغبات ضعيفي الإيمان،* ‬واجازت الطلاق لأسباب أخري* ‬غير علة الزنا بالمخالفة لشريعة السيد المسيح مستمدة ذلك من أحكام القانون الروماني،* ‬وقت أن أعتنقت الدولة الرومانية المسيحية فأبقت علي بعض شرائعها فإن القضاء المصري رفض في كثير من أحكامه الاستناد إلي أي مصدر آخر* ‬غير الانجيل*.‬ نعم أنا واثق أن الحكومة كانت تريد وضع حد لما جرت عليه أحكام المجالس الملية من قضاء مخالف لشريعة السيد المسيح،* ‬بدليل أن المشرع حين أصدر القانون رقم* ‬462* ‬لسنة* ‬1955* ‬الخاص بتوحيد القضاء أوجب أن تصدر الأحكام في المنازعات المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية طبقا لشريعتهم*. ‬شريعة السيد المسيح،* ‬ويرفض الاستناد إلي اللوائح التي أصدرها المجلس الملي العام وسارت عليها الكنيسة ردحًا من الزمن لأنها تضمنت أسبابًا للطلاق لم ترد تصريحًا ولا تلميحًا في الانجيل المقدس*.‬ وإذا كانت قداسة البابا شنودة هو خليفة الرسل والأب الأول في الكنيسة،* ‬وهو المؤتمر من قبل المسيح علي كل الشعب وعلي نفوس الرعية،* ‬وهو الحارس الأول علي إيمان الكنيسة وعقيدتها وقوانيها وطقوسها،* ‬وهو الذي تسلم عصا الرعاية من السيد المسيح ليرعي شعبه ويغذيه بالتعاليم،* ‬هو الذي نقي لوائح الكنيسة المخالفة لتعاليم السيد المسيح وجعلها مطابقة تماما لشريعته*.‬ فإذا كان تطبيق شريعة السيد المسيح مسئولية صعبة وثقيلة،* ‬وكان السيد المسيح قد ائتمن قداسة البابا علي نفوس رعيته ومن يديه يطلب دمه*. ‬فأنني أسجد احتراما لقداسة البابا،* ‬وأقول من قلبي تعظيم سلام لقداسته*.. ‬تعظيم سلام للرجل الناسك الذي أخلص في جهاده وسعيه،* ‬تعظيم سلام للمجاهد الذي يعيد إلي الكنيسة هيبتها*. ‬ويجعل كلمة السيد المسيح فوق الجميع*.. ‬فهل آن الآوان ليصدر قانون للأحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين يستمد أحكامه من تعاليم السيد المسيح؟*!‬


جريده الوفد

http://www.alwafd.org/details.aspx?nid=58749
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

تعظيم سلام للبابا*..‬

بقلم المستشار*: ‬لبيب حليم لبيب في* ‬البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض،* ‬وكانت الأرض خربة وخالية،* ‬وعلي* ‬وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله ترف علي* ‬وجه المياه،* ‬وقال الله ليكن نور فكان نور،* ‬ورأي* ‬الله النور انه حسن،* ‬وفصل الله بين النور والظلمة،* ‬ودعا الله النور نهارا والظلمة دعاها ليلاً*.. ‬وكان مساء وكان صباح* ‬يوماً* ‬واحداً*.‬ ** ‬وقال الله نعمل الانسان علي* ‬صورتنا كشبهنا*.. ‬فخلق* ‬الله الانسان علي* ‬صورته،* ‬علي* ‬صورة الله خلقه*. ‬ذكراً* ‬وأنثي* ‬خلقهم،* ‬وباركهم الله وقال لهم*: ‬أثمروا وأكثروا واملأوا الأرض واخضعوها وتسلطوا علي* ‬سمك البحر،* ‬وعلي* ‬طير السماء،* ‬وعلي* ‬كل حيوان* ‬يدب في* ‬الأرض*.‬ يوم عمل الله الأرض والسموات،* ‬كل شجر البرية لم* ‬يكن بعد في* ‬الأرض،* ‬وكل عشب البرية لم* ‬ينبت بعد،* ‬لأن الله لم* ‬يكن قد أمطر علي* ‬الأرض،* ‬ولا كان انسان ليعمل الأرض،* ‬ثم كان ضباب* ‬يطلع من الأرض ويسقي* ‬كل وجه الأرض*.‬ وجبل الله آدم ترابا من الأرض،* ‬ونفخ في* ‬أنفه نسمة حياة،* ‬فصار آدم نفساً* ‬حية*.. ‬وقال الله*: ‬ليس* ‬جيداً* ‬أن* ‬يكون آدم وحده،* ‬فأصنع له معيناً* ‬نظيره*.. ‬وجبل الرب من الأرض كل حيوانات البرية وكل طيور السماء فأحضرها إلي* ‬آدم ليري* ‬ماذا* ‬يدعوها،* ‬وكل ما دعا به آدم ذات نفس حية فهو أسمها،* ‬فدعا آدم بأسماء جميع البهائم وطيور السماء وجميع حيوانات البرية،* ‬وأما لنفسه فلم* ‬يجد معينا* ‬نظيره*.‬ فأوقع الرب الاله سباتاً* ‬علي* ‬آدم فنام،* ‬فأخذ واحدة من أضلاعه وملأ مكانها لحماً،* ‬وبني* ‬الله الضلع التي* ‬أخذها من آدم امرأة وأحضرها الي* ‬آدم،* ‬فقال آدم*: ‬هذه عظم من عظامي* ‬ولحم من لحمي،* ‬هذه تدعي* ‬امرأة لأنها من امريء أخذت،* ‬لذلك* ‬يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته* ‬يكونان جسداً* ‬واحداً*.‬ وهكذا* ‬يبين لنا من قراءة العهد القديم أن الله في* ‬البدء وضع مثالاً* ‬يجب أن تحتذيه كل الأجيال،* ‬إذ صنع امرأة واحدة للرجل،* ‬علي* ‬الرغم من أن المادة لم تكن تنقصه لصنع أخريات،* ‬ولا كانت تنقصه القدرة،* ‬ومع ذلك فأزيد من امرأة واحدة لم* ‬يخلق الله،* ‬فمن بدء الخليقة أعطي* ‬الله امرأة واحدة،* ‬ولهذا السبب فان الاثنين جسد واحد*.‬ منذ البدء*!!‬ هذا هو ما وضعه الله منذ البدء،* ‬وما* ‬غرسه في* ‬ضمير الإنسان قبل أن* ‬يزوده بشريعة مكتوبة،* ‬ولكن البشرية اخطأت فقابين الذي* ‬قتل أخاه هابيل،* ‬ظهر من نسله رجل اسمه* »‬لاحك*« ‬كان أول انسان تزوج أكثر من امرأة،* ‬فقسم الجسد الواحد* ‬الي* ‬أكثر من زوجة*..‬ بعد ذلك انتشر الزنا في* ‬الأرض،* ‬لأن نعمة الزواج الواحد التي* ‬أعطاها الله للبشر،* ‬ليتوالدوا بها،* ‬ويكثروا ويملأوا الأرض،* ‬ويخضعوها،* ‬استغلوها استغلالاً* ‬سيئاً* ‬فغضب الله وأغرق الأرض بالطوفان ليمحوا هذا الشر من علي* ‬الأرض حتي* ‬يجددها في* ‬طهارة مرة أخري*.‬ ويؤكد لنا الاصحاح السادس من سفر التكوين ان الله رأي* ‬أن شر الانسان قد كثر في* ‬الأرض،* ‬فحزن الله أنه عمل الانسان في* ‬الأرض،* ‬وتأسف في* ‬قلبه،* ‬فقال الله*: ‬امحو عن وجه الأرض الانسان الذي* ‬خلقته*.. ‬الانسان مع بهائم ودبابات وطيور السماء لأني* ‬حزنت أني* ‬عملتهم*.‬ وقال الله لنوح*: ‬نهاية كل بشر قد أتت أمامي،* ‬لأن الأرض امتلأت ظلماً* ‬منهم،* ‬أصنع لنفسك فلكاً*... ‬فها أنا أت بطوفان الماء علي* ‬الأرض لأهلك كل جسد فيه روح حياة من تحت السماء،* ‬كل مافي* ‬الأرض* ‬يموت،* ‬ولكن أقيم عهدي* ‬معك،* ‬فتدخل الفلك انت وبنوك وامرأتك ونساء بنيك معك،* ‬ومن كل حي* ‬من كل ذي* ‬حسد اثنين،* ‬من كل تدخل إلي* ‬الفلك لاستيقائها معك،* ‬تكون ذكراً* ‬وأنثي،* ‬من الطيور كأجناسها ومن البهائم كأجناسها ومن كل دبابات الأرض كأجناسها،* ‬اثنين من كل تدخل اليك لاستيقائها*.. ‬ففعل نوح حسب كل ما أمره به الله*.‬ وصار طوفان الماء علي* ‬الأرض،* ‬فدخل نوح وبنوه وامرأته ونساء بنيه معه إلي* ‬الفلك*.. ‬وكان الطوفان أربعين* ‬يوما علي* ‬الأرض*.. ‬ثم أجاز الله ريحاً* ‬علي* ‬الأرض فهدأت المياه*.. ‬ورجعت عن الأرض رجوعاً* ‬متوالياً*. ‬وبعد مائة وخمسين* ‬يوما نقصت المياه واستقر الفلك*.‬ وكلم الله نوحاً* ‬قائلاً*: ‬اخرج من الفلك أنت وامرأتك وبنوك ونساء بنيك معك*... ‬فخرج نوح وبنوه وامرأته ونساء* ‬بنيه معه،* ‬وبارك الله نوحا* ‬وبنيه،* ‬وقال لهم*: ‬أثمروا وأكثروا واملأوا الأرض*..‬ تطهرت الأرض من الظلم ومن النجاسة،* ‬لكن نفس القانون الذي* ‬وضعه الله للزواج منذ البدء،* ‬وأرتأي* ‬انه حسن هو الذي* ‬أمر بتنفيذ أحكامه*. ‬الله كان* ‬يريد فعلا ان تمتليء الأرض،* ‬لكنه أراد أيضاً* ‬أن* ‬يتم ذلك بطريقة مقدسة تتفق والنظام الالهي* ‬الذي* ‬وضعه للزواج منذ البدء وهو قانون الزوجة الواحدة*.‬ هذا هو الوضع السامي* ‬الذي* ‬أراده الله للبشرية منذ البدء،* ‬زوجة واحدة،* ‬وإذ كان البشر قد فشلوا مدة طويلة من الزمن في* ‬الوصول إلي* ‬هذا الوضع السامي،* ‬فان نفس الوضع هو الذي* ‬علم به السيد المسيح،* ‬ودعا الناس اليه موبخاً* ‬إياهم علي* ‬ضعف مستواهم بقوله*: ‬لم* ‬يكن هكذا منذ البدء*!!‬ ولكن حتي* ‬نسلك نوح الذي* ‬أنقذ من الطوفان ارتكب الخطايا وأخطأ أيضاً* ‬في* ‬حق الرب،* ‬وعاد الشر فكثر في* ‬الأرض،* ‬ولم* ‬يكتف الناس بالزنا،* ‬بل انحطوا أكثر من ذلك إلي* ‬الشذوذ الجنسي،* ‬كما ظهر ذلك ببشاعة في* ‬أهل سادوم وعاموره اللتين أحرقهما الله بالنار*.‬ وانحدرت البشرية إلي* ‬هوة أخري* ‬فعبدت الأصنام دون الله،* ‬وظهر التسري،* ‬وتطور الزنا بالناس حتي* ‬عرف بينهم بالبغاء،* ‬ووسط هذا الجو الوثني* ‬الفاسد كان تعدد الزوجات* ‬يعتبر عملاً* ‬شريفاً* ‬إذا قيس بالخطايا الأخري*. ‬وهكذا كانت البشرية تبتعد عن الله،* ‬ولم تكن الشريعة المكتوبة قد أعطيت لهم بعد*. ‬فماذا* ‬يفعل الله؟*! ‬هل* ‬يفني* ‬الإنسان مرة أخري* ‬من علي* ‬وجه الأرض؟ هل* ‬يكرر قصة الطوفان ونار سدوم؟ أم هل كان حل آخر تقوم به* ‬مراحم الله لأجل انقاذ الانسان؟*!‬ سياسة التدرج*!‬ نعم كان هناك سياسة،* ‬سياسة تدرج لإنقاذ الإنسان،* ‬انتقي* ‬الله من البشرية إبراهيم أبا الآباء،* ‬لكي* ‬يجعله نواة لشعب جديد،* ‬ونظرا الي* ‬حالة البشرية المنحطة لم* ‬يثقل الله بوصايا صعبة علي* ‬هذا الشعب*..‬ وفي* ‬هذا الشعب ظهر أيضاً* ‬تعدد الزوجات،* ‬صحيح أن الله لم* ‬يأمر به،* ‬ولكنه تسامح فيه،* ‬ذلك لأن ظروف هذا الشعب لم تكن تسمح وقتذاك بالسمو الذي* ‬أراده الله للإنسان منذ البدء*.‬ في* ‬البدء لم* ‬يكن هناك طلاق،* ‬ولكنه ظهر لما فسدت البشرية،* ‬لم* ‬يلغه الله دفعة واحدة،* ‬وإنما تدرج مع الناس،* ‬تركهم فترة طويلة في* ‬حريتهم المطلقة،* ‬يستخدمون الطلاق بدون قيد ولاشرط،* ‬ثم قيدهم في* ‬الشريعة بكتاب طلاق* ‬يعطي* ‬للمطلقة*.‬ وجد الله علي* ‬ذلك زمناً* ‬ثم وبخ الشعب علانية علي* ‬الطلاق،* ‬مظهراً* ‬لهم كراهية لهذا الأمر*. ‬مؤكدا في* ‬سفر ملاخي،* ‬الاصحاح الثاني،* ‬عدد* ‬16* ‬وما بعده* ‬انه* ‬يكره الطلاق*. ‬وأخيراً* ‬الغي* ‬الله الطلاق في* ‬العهد الجديد إلا لعلة الزنا*.‬ ويحكي* ‬لنا متي* ‬الرسول أن السيد المسيح لما رأي* ‬الجموع صعد إلي* ‬الجبل،* ‬ولما جلس تقدم اليه تلاميذه ففتح فاه وعلمهم قائلاً*: ‬قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لاتزن،* ‬وأما أنا فأقول لكم*: ‬أن كل من* ‬ينظر الي* ‬امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنا بها في* ‬قلبه،* ‬فان كانت عينك اليمني* ‬تعثرك فاقلعها والقها عنك*..‬ وقيل*: ‬من طلق امرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق،* ‬وأما أنا فأقول لكم ان من طلق امرأته إلا لعلة الزنا* ‬يجعلها تزني،* ‬ومن* ‬يتزوج مطلقة فانه* ‬يزني*.‬ ويؤكد لنا القديس متي* ‬في* ‬الاصحاح التاسع عشر ان الفريسيين سألوا السيد المسيح قائلين*: ‬هل* ‬يحل للرجل أن* ‬يطلق امرأته لكل سبب؟ فأجاب وقال لهم*: ‬أما قرأتم أن الذي* ‬خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكراً* ‬وأنثي*.. ‬وقال*: ‬من أجل هذا* ‬يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسداً* ‬واحداً،* ‬اذا ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد،* ‬فالذي* ‬جمعه الله لا* ‬يفرقه* ‬انسان،* ‬قالوا له*: ‬فلماذا أوصي* ‬موسي* ‬أن* ‬يعطي* ‬كتاب طلاق فتطلق؟،* ‬قال لهم*: ‬ان موسي* ‬من أجل* ‬قساوة قلوبكم اذن لكم أن تطلقوا نساءكم،* ‬ولكن من البدء لم* ‬يكن هكذا،* ‬وأقول لكم أن من طلق امرأته الا بسبب الزنا وتزوج بأخري* ‬يزني،* ‬والذي* ‬يتزوج بمطلقة* ‬يزني،* ‬قال له تلاميذه*: ‬ان كان هكذا أمر الرجل مع المرأة فلا* ‬يوافق أن* ‬يتزوج،* ‬فقال لهم*: ‬ليس الجميع* ‬يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذين أعطي* ‬لهم،* ‬لأنه* ‬يوجد خصيان ولدوا هكذا من بطون أمهاتهم،* ‬ويوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس،* ‬يوجد خصيان خصوا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت السموات،* ‬من استطاع أن* ‬يقبل فليقبل*.‬ ويروي* ‬لنا القديس لوقا الانجيلي* ‬أن* ‬السيد المسيح قال لتلاميذه*: ‬كل من* ‬يطلق امرأته ويتزوج بأخري* ‬يزني* ‬وكل من* ‬يتزوج بمطلقة من رجل* ‬يزني*.‬ ويحكي* ‬لنا القديس مرقس*: ‬ان الفريسيين سألوا السيد المسيح* ‬صراحة*: ‬هل* ‬يحل للرجل ان* ‬يطلق امرأته؟*!‬ فأجاب وقال لهم*: ‬بماذا أوصاكم موسي؟ فقالوا موسي* ‬أذن أن* ‬يكتب كتاب طلاق فتُطلق*.‬ فأجاب السيد المسيح وقال لهم*: ‬من اجل قساوة قلوبكم كتب لكم هذه الوصية،* ‬ولكن من بدء الخليقة ذكراً* ‬وأنثي* ‬خلقهم،* ‬من أجل هذا* ‬يترك الرجل آباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته،* ‬ويكون الاثنان جسداً* ‬واحداً،* ‬إذن ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد،* ‬فالذي* ‬جمعه الله لا* ‬يفرقه انسان*.‬ ثم في* ‬البيت سأله تلاميذه أيضاً* ‬عن ذلك*: ‬فقال لهم*: ‬من طلق امرأته وتزوج بأخري* ‬يزني* ‬عليها وإن طلقت امرأة زوجها وتزوجت بآخر تزني*.‬ وهكذا* ‬يبين لنا ان الشريعة التي* ‬وضعها السيد المسيح بشأن الطلاق،* ‬هي* ‬شريعة واضحة لا لبس فيها ولا* ‬غموض،* ‬لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا،* ‬وبذلك فان الطلاق لاي* ‬سبب* ‬غير علة الزنا* ‬يكون طلاقا باطلا بطلانا مطلقا وتبعا لذلك اعتبر السيد المسيح الزواج الاول مازال قائماً،* ‬وعلاقة الزوج بمن طلقها علاقة زوجية لم تنفصل،* ‬فإن تزوج* ‬غيرها* ‬يزني* ‬عليها*.‬ وقد ساوي* ‬السيد المسيح بين المرأة والرجل،* ‬فكما ان المرأة لا تستطيع أن تجمع بين زوجين،* ‬وإن تزوجت بآخر في* ‬حالة قيام الزواج الاول لبطلان الطلاق تعتبر زانية،* ‬كذلك الرجل الذي* ‬لا* ‬يحل له هو أيضاً* ‬سوي* ‬زوجة واحدة*.‬ *»‬الجسد الواحد*«‬ والمعروف ان المسيحية تؤمن بفكرة الجسد الواحد،* ‬وفكرة الجسد الواحد قديمة متجددة،* ‬ذكرت في* ‬البدء منذ أول الخليقة إذ قيل*: ‬لذلك* ‬يترك الرجل آباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته،* ‬ويكونان جسداً* ‬واحداً،* ‬وذكرها السيد المسيح عندما كان علي* ‬الأرض،* ‬ذكرها في* ‬كلامه مع الكتبة والقديسين بقوله*: ‬إذن ليسا بعد أثنين بل جسد واحد،* ‬فالذي* ‬جمعه الله لا* ‬يفرقه انسان*.‬ ووفق هذا المبدأ ان الاثنين قد اصبحا بالزواج وحدة واحدة وليست اكثر،* ‬اصبحا مخلوقاً* ‬حياً* ‬واحداً،* ‬هذه الوحدة فيها الرجل هو الرأس والمرأة هي* ‬الجسد،* ‬ففكرة الجسد الواحد تتعارض منطقياً* ‬مع أمرين آخرين منعتهما المسيحية أيضاً* ‬لانهما لا* ‬يتفقان مع تعاليمها وهما الطلاق وتعدد الزوجات*.‬ فان كان من المستطاع التفريق بين اثنين فان الزوجين في* ‬المسيحية ليسا بعد اثنين بل جسد واحد،* ‬اما في* ‬حالة الزنا فان الزوجة حطمت مبدأ الجسد الواحد،* ‬وبزناها ادخلت جسماً* ‬ثالثاً* ‬غريباً،* ‬ومن المستحيل اجتماع ثلاثة أو أربعة أو عشرة في* ‬جسد واحد*!!‬ وبذلك فإنه* ‬يكون قد استقر في* ‬اليقين ان الزيجة في* ‬المسيحية ناموس طبيعي* ‬سنه الله منذ ابتداء الخليقة حتي* ‬لما تحدي* ‬الانسان وهلك العالم بالطوفان فان الله لم* ‬يبطل هذا الناموس بل عاد وثبته وباركه بحضور العرس في* ‬قانا الجليل*.‬ وللزيجة في* ‬المسيحية* ‬غايتان*: ‬الأولي*: ‬هي* ‬نمو النوع البشري* ‬وحفظه بالتناسل حسب الامر الالهي*: ‬أثمروا وأكثروا واملأوا الارض،* ‬والثانية*: ‬هي* ‬التعاون والتعاضد ومساعدة كل من الزوجين للآخر وفقا لقول الرب*: ‬ليس جيدا أن* ‬يكون آدم وحده،* ‬فأضع له معينا نظيره*.‬ وللزيجة في* ‬المسيحية صفتان*: ‬الأولي*: ‬وحدة الزيجة وهي* ‬ان* ‬يكون للرجل امرأة واحدة،* ‬وللمرأة رجل واحد أي* ‬منع تعدد الأزواج أو الزوجات* ‬،* ‬بمعني* ‬انه لا* ‬يجوز زواج رجل مرتبط بامرأة ولا زواج امرأة مرتبطة برجل،* ‬والثانية*: ‬عدم انفكاك هذه الزيجة الا لسببين*:‬ الأول*: ‬الموت الذي* ‬يجعل الزوج الحي* ‬حرا من رباط الزواج الثاني*: ‬الزنا الذي* ‬ينجس رباط الزيجة وقد سارت الكنيسة المسيحية علي* ‬هذا السنن منذ نشأتها حتي* ‬أصبح معروفا لدي* ‬الكافة ان الزواج المسيحي* ‬لا* ‬يقبل الانفكاك الا بالموت،* ‬أو بتلك العلة التي* ‬تدنس رباط الزيجة،* ‬وان كان بعض رؤساء الكنائس قد سمحوا للمرأة ان تتزوج برجل آخر في* ‬حياة زوجها فان العلامة أوريجانوس قال*: ‬ان هذا السماح مضاد لشريعة الكتاب المقدس لأن رؤساء هذه الكنائس خالفوا ما كتب*.‬ ولا شك ان للطلاق مضار كثيرة فهو ابتداء* ‬يضاد الناموس الزوجي،* ‬وينافي* ‬الغاية التي* ‬من أجلها انعقد،* ‬فيصبح أحد الزوجين به أسوأ حالا من الآخر،* ‬فالرجل لايفقد من شرفه الا قليلاً،* ‬أما المرأة فتفقد شرفها وتضحي* ‬محتقرة*.‬ فضلا عن أنه* ‬يضر بسعادة الزوجين،* ‬لأنه* ‬يزيل المحبة المتبادلة بينهما،* ‬ويضر بتربية النسل التربية الصحيحة،* ‬فالاولاد في* ‬حاجة الي* ‬الوالدين،* ‬فضلا عن ان الطلاق* ‬يضر أيضا بخير الجماعة لأنه* ‬ينزع السلام من العائلات ويلقي* ‬الشقاق بين أفراد المجتمع المسيحي،* ‬فكما أن بالزواج تتحد العائلات وتشتد روابط الحب ووثائق الألفة فان الطلاق* ‬ينشئ الانشقاقات،* ‬وبه* ‬ينتشر البغض وتشتد العداوات*.‬ ولا* ‬يكدح فيما تقدم الذين* ‬يصورون تعاسة الزوجين من خصام وشقاق،* ‬ويقولون ان الافضل لمثل هذين الزوجين الانفصال،* ‬ذلك ان العقل* ‬يقتضي* ‬تفضيل خير الاسرة علي* ‬خير الافراد،* ‬فاذا لحق ضرر ببعض الافراد من جراء صدمة ناموس الزواج،* ‬فليس ذلك موسغا لفسخ شريعة من شأنها ايجاد السلام وخير الجماعة وسعادة المتزوجين،* ‬لا سيما وان الناموس وضع للجماعات وليس للأفراد،* ‬وهذا الناموس ليس ناموسا بشريا* ‬يمكن تغييره،* ‬وانما هو ناموس إلهي* ‬ينبغي* ‬احترامه وتوقيره والخضوع له*.‬ هذه الشريعة وضعها الله نفسه،* ‬ويسوع المسيح شرحها فمن أحق بأن* ‬يصدق،* ‬ويتبع،* ‬المسيح أم هوي* ‬القلب البشري،* ‬أم لوائح بالية مخالفة لشريعة الله؟*!‬ قواعد ضد الشريعة*!‬ لا* ‬يمكن ان ننكر ان احكام القانون الكنسي* ‬تتنوع في* ‬العالم المسيحي،* ‬وإن كان* ‬يمكن ردها الي* ‬مذهبين،* ‬الأول القانون الكنسي* ‬الغربي* ‬والقانون الكنسي* ‬الشرقي،* ‬واذا كان القانون الكنسي* ‬بصفة عامة* ‬يستمد مصادره من الكتاب المقدس،* ‬كما ان هناك بعض القواعد الكنسية القديمة التي* ‬ترجع الي* ‬القرن الرابع الميلادي* ‬فتكون مصدراً* ‬أخذ عنه القانون الكنسي* ‬في* ‬كل مكان،* ‬الا ان انفصال الكنائس الشرقية بصفة عامة ومن بينها الكنيسة القبطية كان من نتيجته ان* ‬يكون هناك قانون كنسي* ‬مستقل متميز في* ‬الشرق والغرب*.‬ ومرد ذلك الي* ‬الظروف التي* ‬وجد فيها،* ‬وتنوع الهيئات التي* ‬تكون في* ‬رحابها،* ‬والعوامل الاخري* ‬التي* ‬اثرت في* ‬تكوينه،* ‬ومن هنا نشأ فقه مسيحي* ‬شرقي* ‬وفقه مسيحي* ‬غربي،* ‬وقد ازداد الخلاف بين كل من القانونيين علي* ‬مر القرون نظرا للظروف المختلفة التي* ‬أثرت فيهما رغم اشتراكهما في* ‬كثير من القواعد والمصادر،* ‬وخاصة في* ‬القرون الاولي* ‬قبل الانقسام*.‬ وقد انتهي* ‬الامر في* ‬الغرب إلي* ‬وضع مجموعة كنسية سنة* ‬1917،* ‬أما في* ‬الشرق فان القانون الكنسي* ‬تأثر الي* ‬حد كبير بالبيئة التي* ‬وجد فيها،* ‬فتأثر بالقانون البيزنطي* ‬الذي* ‬كان مطبقاً* ‬في* ‬الامبراطورية الرومانية الشرقية،* ‬واخذ عنه الكثير من الاحكام خاصة ما* ‬يتعلق بالطلاق*.‬ كما تأثر كذلك بالشريعة الاسلامية وخاصة في* ‬البلاد التي* ‬خضعت للحكم الاسلامي،* ‬لكن* ‬يجب ان نعترف ابتداء بان الكتاب المقدس هو أول مصدر للقانون الكنسي،* ‬وان الكتابات المنسوبة الي* ‬الرسل تعد المصدر الثاني* ‬كما ان قرارات المجامع التي* ‬عقدت علي* ‬مر القرون تعتبر ايضا احد هذه المصادر*.‬ والي* ‬جانب المصادر السابقة فان كافة المراسيم والتشريعات والقرارات والاوامر الموجهة إلي* ‬الآباء الكهنة في* ‬أمر من امور الطائفة ويصدرها البابا أو الاساقفة بما لهم من حق في* ‬اصدارها تعتبر مصدراً* ‬رئيسياً* ‬للفقه الكنسي*.‬ والكنيسة القبطية لم تخرج عن هذه المصادر،* ‬فإلي* ‬جانب الكتاب المقدس هناك قوانين الرسل وتعاليمهم ثم للمجامع المسكونية الاولي* ‬ومجامع قرطاجة،* ‬صحيح ان القانون الكنسي* ‬بالنسبة للأقباط الارثوذكسي* ‬ظل مبعثراً،* ‬ولعل أول تدوين له كان في* ‬القرن الحادي* ‬عشر*.‬ وقد وضعت منذ ذلك الحين مجموعات تستند إلي* ‬هذه المصادر،* ‬واذا كان منها ما لم* ‬ينشر الا ان واضعي* ‬المجموعات الكنسية في* ‬القرون التالية قد رجعوا اليها فيما بعد الي* ‬ان جاء القرن الثالث عشر،* ‬ففي* ‬هذا القرن وفي* ‬عهد قداسة البابا كيرلس المعروف بابن لقلق جمعت قواعد القانون الكنسي* ‬والمعروف باسمه حتي* ‬الوقت الحاضر*.‬ ثم الف الشيخ بن الصفي* ‬العسال في* ‬كتابه في* ‬القوانين،* ‬ويعتبر هذا الكتاب من اهم المراجع بالنسبة الي* ‬المسيحيين الأرثوذكس،* ‬وقد استمر المرجع الاول في* ‬قوانين الاحوال الشخصية حتي* ‬اواخر القرن الماضي* ‬حين طلبت وزارة الحقانية من كل الطوائف في* ‬مصر الاجابة عن بيان احكام القوانين المسيحية في* ‬المسائل الشرعية الخاصة بالاحوال الشخصية*.‬ وفي* ‬هذه المناسبة قام الايغومانوس فيلوثاوس عميد كلية اللاهوت بتحرير الفصول اللازمة بالمطابقة إلي* ‬قوانين الكنيسة وتم طبعها وصارت معتمدة،* ‬وقد عول في* ‬كتابه علي* ‬كتاب القوانين لابن العسال وعلي* ‬كتاب القوانين التي* ‬صدرت في* ‬عهد البابا كيرلس بن لقلق*.‬ وقد ظلت المجالس الملية تستند في* ‬احكامها علي* ‬المراجع السابقة حتي* ‬صدر سنة* ‬1938* ‬لائحة اقرها اعضاء المجلس الملي* ‬العام،* ‬واذ الغيت المجالس الملية بالقانون رقم* ‬462* ‬لسنة* ‬1955* ‬ونصت المادة السادسة منه علي* ‬ان وبالنسبة للمنازعات المتعلقة بالاحوال الشخصية للمصريين* ‬غير المسلمين فتصدر الاحكام في* ‬نطاق النظام العام طبقا لشريعتهم*.‬ وقد ترتب علي* ‬احالة المشرع علي* ‬لفظ شريعتهم ان ثار الجدل حول المصادر التي* ‬تستقي* ‬منها هذه الشريعة وأول ما ثار هذا الإشكال كان ذلك بالنسبة لأسباب الطلاق عند الأقباط الأرثوذكس،* ‬وقد انقسمت الأراء إلي قسمين*: ‬الأول يري أن الطلاق جائز في* ‬غير حالة الزنا،* ‬وسنده أن مصادر القواعد الخاصة بالمسحيين ليست مقصورة علي الأنجيل وحده،* ‬بل تمتد إلي آراء رجال الدين المسيحي وشروحهم وفتاواهم وأحكام مجالسهم الملية والنصوص العرفية التي كانت تلك المجالس تطبقها*!!‬ أما الرأي الثاني فإنه يري أن الطلاق* ‬غير جائز إلا لعلة الزنا،* ‬لأن هذا السبب هو السبب الوحيد الذي ورد في الانجيل،* ‬ولأن الأنجيل وحده هو المصدر الذي تستقي منه القواعد الخاصة بالمسيحيين،* ‬وقد أيد هذا الفريق الحكم الذي أصدرته محكمة قنا الابتدائية للأحوال الشخصية بجلسة* ‬1956*/‬5*/‬1* ‬في الدعوي رقم* ‬134* ‬لسنة* ‬1956* ‬الذي أورد في أسبابه*: ‬أنه من المبادئ الأولية المقررة في جميع شرائع العالم أنه لا اجتهاد مع صريح النص،* ‬وأنه بالرجوع إلي أحكام الانجيل وهو دستور المسيحيين نجد أن السيد المسيح قالها كلمة صريحة أنه لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا،* ‬فليس يقبل بعد ذلك ممن سموا أنفسهم مفسرين لأحكام الانجيل أن يخرجوا بالنص عن مدلوله الصريح بحجة تفسيره علي النحو الذي يديدونه*!!‬ وأضافت المحكمة*: ‬أن بعض القوامين علي الدين من رجال الكنيسة وأعضاء المجلس الملي العام قد سايروا التطور الزمني فاستجابوا لرغبات ضعيفي الإيمان فأباحوا الطلاق عن النحو الوارد في قانون الأحوال الشخصية للأقباط الأرثوذكس،* ‬الذي أصدره المجلس الملي العام،* ‬وصدق عليه المجمع المقدس فأباح الطلاق لأسباب أخري* ‬غير علة الزنا لا سند لها من الانجيل،* ‬وإنما استمرت من أحكام القانون الروماني وقت أن اعتنقت الدولة الرومانية المسيحية فأبقت علي بعض شرائعها،* ‬وكذلك نقلت عنه الحكومة الفرنسية بوصفها حكومة دينية وزواجها مدني فطبقتها المحاكم الملية الملغاة ردحًا من الزمن متناسية أنه يناط بها تطبيق أحكام الانجيل الصريحة فحسب دون التشريع*.. ‬الوضعي*!!‬ واستطردت المحكمة*: ‬أن أحكام الانجيل تحرم الطلاق،* ‬وهي أحكام منزلة وضعت لمختلف الأجيال،* ‬خلا يصيبها البلي،* ‬ولا القدم حتي لا يسوغ* ‬القول بأن تطبيقها يجافي مدنية هذا العصر،* ‬مما يتعين معه عدم الاعتداد بما أشار إليه رجال الدين في فتاواهم الروحية ومجالسهم الملية والدينية علي رغم أنها صارت عرفًا مستقرًا استمد قوته من تطبيقه زمنا طويلا*!!‬ وأضافت المحكمة*: ‬أن الحكومة أرادت وضع حد لما جرت عليه أحكام المجالس الملية من قضاء مخالف لشريعتهم،* ‬فنصت في مذكرة قانون توحيد القضاء علي عناية الحكومة بوضع المشروع الحالي لتنظيم الاختصاص القضائي في مسائل الأحوال الشخصية للمصريين علي وضع يكفل احترام ولاية القانون الواجب التطبيق،* ‬حتي لا يكون هناك أي إخلال بحق أي فريق من المصريين في تطبيق شريعة كل منهم،* ‬الأمر الذي يبين منه بجلاء رغبة المشرع صريحة في عدم التعديل علي فتاوي وأحكام المجالس الملية*..!!‬ المجلس الملي*!!‬ وقد اتحازت محكمة استئناف الإسكندرية إلي هذا القضاء وجاء في حكمها المنشور بجريدة الأهرام في* ‬1956*/‬1*/‬1* ‬أن قانون الأحوال الشخصية الذي يستند إليه المستأنف في دعواه،* ‬وهو القانون الذي وضعه المجمع المقدس والمجلس الملي العام للأقباط الأرثوذكس،* ‬لم تصدق عليه الحكومة،* ‬وقد تضمن أسبابا للطلاق لم ترد تلميحًا ولا تصريحا في الكتاب المقدس الذي هو سند المسيحيين الوحيد في تنظيم أحكام رابطة الزوجية،* ‬ولم يجزها الرؤساء الروحانيون إلا لما يعتبرونه من أن لهم السلطان في حل أي رابطة تمت علي أيديهم،* ‬ومنها رابطة الزوجية حتي أنهم كانوا لا يقرون أحكام المجالس الملية الصادرة بالطلاق إلا إذا كانوا مشتركين في اصدار هذه الأحكام*.‬ واضافت المحكمة*: ‬أنها وقد يناط بها تطبيق أحكام شريعة الطرفين،* ‬وهي أحكام الشريعة المسيحية القاطعة في أن الطلا* ‬غير جائز إلا لعلة الزنا لا تستطيع مسايرة المستأنف فيما يطلبه من طلاق يستند فيه إلي الفرقة التي سعي إلي اطالتها لأسباب واهية،* ‬وهي سبب لا يمت إلي علة الزنا بصلة*..!!‬ وهكذا اعترف القضاء بأن شريعة السيد المسيح لا تجيز الطلاق إلا لعلة الزنا،* ‬وأن هذه الشريعة منزلة وضعت لمختلف الأجيال،* ‬لا يصيبها البلي ولا القدم،* ‬حتي لا يسوغ* ‬القول بأن تطبيقها يخالف أحكام الدساتير أو القوانين الوضعية،* ‬أو أن تطبيقها يجافي مدنية هذا العصر*.‬ وإذا كانت الكنيسة طوال سنوات طويلة مضت قد استجابت لرغبات ضعيفي الإيمان،* ‬واجازت الطلاق لأسباب أخري* ‬غير علة الزنا بالمخالفة لشريعة السيد المسيح مستمدة ذلك من أحكام القانون الروماني،* ‬وقت أن أعتنقت الدولة الرومانية المسيحية فأبقت علي بعض شرائعها فإن القضاء المصري رفض في كثير من أحكامه الاستناد إلي أي مصدر آخر* ‬غير الانجيل*.‬ نعم أنا واثق أن الحكومة كانت تريد وضع حد لما جرت عليه أحكام المجالس الملية من قضاء مخالف لشريعة السيد المسيح،* ‬بدليل أن المشرع حين أصدر القانون رقم* ‬462* ‬لسنة* ‬1955* ‬الخاص بتوحيد القضاء أوجب أن تصدر الأحكام في المنازعات المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية طبقا لشريعتهم*. ‬شريعة السيد المسيح،* ‬ويرفض الاستناد إلي اللوائح التي أصدرها المجلس الملي العام وسارت عليها الكنيسة ردحًا من الزمن لأنها تضمنت أسبابًا للطلاق لم ترد تصريحًا ولا تلميحًا في الانجيل المقدس*.‬ وإذا كانت قداسة البابا شنودة هو خليفة الرسل والأب الأول في الكنيسة،* ‬وهو المؤتمر من قبل المسيح علي كل الشعب وعلي نفوس الرعية،* ‬وهو الحارس الأول علي إيمان الكنيسة وعقيدتها وقوانيها وطقوسها،* ‬وهو الذي تسلم عصا الرعاية من السيد المسيح ليرعي شعبه ويغذيه بالتعاليم،* ‬هو الذي نقي لوائح الكنيسة المخالفة لتعاليم السيد المسيح وجعلها مطابقة تماما لشريعته*.‬ فإذا كان تطبيق شريعة السيد المسيح مسئولية صعبة وثقيلة،* ‬وكان السيد المسيح قد ائتمن قداسة البابا علي نفوس رعيته ومن يديه يطلب دمه*. ‬فأنني أسجد احتراما لقداسة البابا،* ‬وأقول من قلبي تعظيم سلام لقداسته*.. ‬تعظيم سلام للرجل الناسك الذي أخلص في جهاده وسعيه،* ‬تعظيم سلام للمجاهد الذي يعيد إلي الكنيسة هيبتها*. ‬ويجعل كلمة السيد المسيح فوق الجميع*.. ‬فهل آن الآوان ليصدر قانون للأحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين يستمد أحكامه من تعاليم السيد المسيح؟*!‬


جريده الوفد

http://www.alwafd.org/details.aspx?nid=58749
​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

البابا "شنودة": إذا أرادت المحكمة أن تصالحنا فلتصدر قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين

البابا "شنودة":
* في سبيل الدفاع عن عقيدتنا لا يهمنا أحد.
* حكم المحكمة الإدارية يخالف الشريعة الإسلامية.
* أستاء من المسيحيين الذين يجاملون على حساب دينهم.
* أنا شخص طيب، ولكن فيما يخص العقيدة سأتحول لشخص أخر.


الإلتزام فقط بتعاليم الكتاب المقدس
على خلفية القرار الذي أصدرته المحكمة الإدارية العليا، بإلزام الكنيسة وقداسة البابا "شنودة"، بالتصريح بزواج ثان للمطلقين، صرّح قداسة البابا خلال العظة النصف شهرية بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالإسكندرية، قائلاً: "نحن لا يلزمنا أحد...إلا تعاليم الكتاب المقدس فقط".
الزواج يحكمه يشرائع دينية
وأكد قداسته، أن ما تحكم به المحكمة يعتبر حكمًا مدنيًا، ولكن الزواج يحكمه شرائع دينية، إلى جانب كونه أمرًا دينيًا بحتًا تحكمه قواعد دينية، مشيرًا إلى أن من يقوم بعقد زواج هو رجل دين، سواء في المسيحية أو الإسلام.
وأما بالنسبة للشخص المطلق، والذي لم تسمح له الكنيسة بزواج ثانٍ، فشدّد البابا بأنه لا يجوز لأي أب كاهن أن يُزوّجه، وإلا سيتم شلحه من الكنيسة. مؤكدًا أنه يجب أن يكون أمينًا على تعاليم الكتاب المقدس

على القاضى أن يحكم لنا كما ينص كتابنا المقدس
وأشار قداسته أيضًا إلى أن الإسلام به قاعدة هامة يجب على القضاة إتباعها، وتتمثل هذه القاعدة فيما يلي: "وإذا أتاك أهل ذمة فاحكم لهم بما يدينون"، أي أن المسيحية ترفض الزواج الثاني، وعلى القاضي أن يحكم لنا كما ينص كتابنا المقدس، مؤكدًا أن القضاة بهذا يخالفون الشريعة الإسلامية.
الذين يوافقون على الزواج الثانى من المسيحيين لا ينتمون إلى المسيحية إلا شكلاً فقط.


وتعجب قداسته من الأشخاص المسيحيين الذين يوافقون على هذا الأمر، واصفاً إياهم بأنهم لا ينتمون إلى المسيحية إلا شكلا فقط، وإنما بداخلهم لا يوجد أدنى نوع من الإيمان. وأكد أنه لو أراد هؤلاء المجاملة على حساب الكنيسة؛ فليبتعدوا عنا. ولكن الكنيسة لا تجامل أحدًا على حساب عقيدتها.
المطالبة بقانون الأحوال الشخصية الموحد
كما أكد قداسته بعدم قدرة أي جهة إرغامنا على شئ ضد مسيحيتنا وعقيدتنا ، مشيرًا إلى أن المحكمة إذا أرادت أن تصالحنا، فلتصدر قانون الأحوال الشخصية الخاص بالمسيحيين، والذي وقعت عليه جميع الكنائس. ويتضمن أنه لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا، مؤكدًا أن الكنيسة بأكملها، لها رأي موحد فيما يخص هذا الموضوع.
وختامًا حذر البابا قائلاً: "أنا طيب جدًا مع الناس الغلابة، ولكن إذا تعلق الموضوع بشئ يمس العقيدة، فسأتحول لشخص آخر​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

[YOUTUBE]f-IeCUnOWsQ[/YOUTUBE]


القاهرة اليوم البابا و طلاق المسيحيين 

تضامن منظمه حقوق الأنسان مع قداسه البابا

​


----------



## النهيسى (8 يونيو 2010)

المتشدده مني الشاذلي و تقرير عن رفض البابا لقرار المحكمة ​
[YOUTUBE]dzVkQUtgjfc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2010)

*مجهود راااااااااااااااااائع أستاذى النهيسى...
أشكرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم الرائعة.
*​


----------



## candy shop (8 يونيو 2010)

مجهود اكتر من رااااااااااااائع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ومجهودك الجميل
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

[YOUTUBE]6pPnfTdZ-oo[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]Rk0nYnGmWHg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ps6mLrwONTU[/YOUTUBE]​ 










**********************



*عمرو اديب بكل قوة يؤيد البابا شنودة ويفتح النار  على حكم المحكمة  الادارية* 


للتحميل  اضغط هنا






***********************




*للعالم الحر رؤية في القضية القبطية داخل مصر* 
​  الجزء الاول



للتحميل اضغط هنا

الجزء  الثانى

للتحميل اضغط هنا

الجزء  الثالث

للتحميل اضغط هنا

الجزء  الرابع

للتحميل اضغط هنا

الجزء  الخامس

للتحميل اضغط هنا

المادة الثانية بالدستور تُستخدم لمهاجمة أصحاب أية عقيدة غير  الإسلام.
العدالة لا تأخذ مجراها السليم بالأحداث الطائفية بمصر. 
منظمة  المؤتمر الإسلامي نشاطها ينحصر في حماية الإسلام. 
الحكومة الأمريكية لا يمكن أن  تؤيد قوانين تحظر على الأفراد إعلان رأيهم  بالعقائد الدينية. 
إيهاب عزيز رئيس  هيئة الصداقة القبطية الأمريكية: ليس هدفنا كأقباط  بالخارج الاستقواء بالغرب.  
القوانين الوضعية في العالم العربي ليست إلا لحماية الإسلام. 
مصر قبل حرب  أفغانستان كانت تحتل الرقم الثاني في حجم المعونات الأمريكية  لها. 
من حق  الحكومة الأمريكية أن تسأل الحكومة المصرية عما فعلته بما منحته لها  من أموال  كمعونة. 
د. رأفت وليم: البلاد المدنية المتحضرة لا تحمي الأديان. 
الأديان  الإلهية لاتحتاج حماية من أي فرد أو حكومة أو جهة. 
عقول الأفراد الأحرار  لاتحتاج لوصاية من أحد. 
مصر لم تنعم بحرية الاعتقاد الديني بعد. 
القانون  هدفه الأساسي حماية حقوق الأفراد وليس  الأديان.​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

*حصريا شاهد  حوار الانبا مرقص في برنامج  مانشيت وحوار ساخن جدا حول حكم الزواج الثاني*


* للمشاهدة اضغط هنا* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

[YOUTUBE]5Ywr4wyoaWk[/YOUTUBE]

*لقاء خاص مع قداسة البابا شنودة لبرنامج بيت على الصخر حول حكم المحكمة   الادارية العليا* 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

*[YOUTUBE]1feP-aR__T4[/YOUTUBE]*

*لا يستطيع احد اجبار  الكنيسه علي الزواج الثاني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

برنامج مانشيت (  تسقط الحكومه وعاشت الكنيسة )  وتعليق علي كل الاخبار الخاصه بمشكلة الزواج الثاني  وحوار مميز مع الأنبا  مرقص اسقف شبرا الخيمه الحلقة  الكاملة
 للمشاهدة المباشرة والتحميل اضغط هنا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

*يستعد أقباط مصر للتظاهر ضد قرار  القضاء  المصري القاضي بالسماح بالزواج الثاني.*
* قالت صحيفة مصرية اليوم الاثنين  ان الأقباط يستعدون للتظاهر أمام المقر  البابوي يوم الأربعاء المقبل ضد قرار القضاء  المصري بإلزام بابا الأقباط  الأرثوذكس بالسماح بالزواج الثاني للمطلقين. وذكرت  صحيفة "المصري اليوم"  ان حركة "الكتيبة الطيبية" تستعد لتظاهرة كبرى أمام المقر  البابوي مساء  الأربعاء المقبل، للتضامن مع موقف البابا، الرافض لحكم المحكمة  الإدارية  العليا.*

* وكانت المحكمة الإدارية العليا في مجلس الدولة، أصدرت  الأسبوع الماضي  حكماً نهائياً بإلزام البابا بمنح تصريح بالزواج الثاني للمطلقين.  لكن  البابا شنودة الثالث، بابا الإسكندرية، بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، قال إنه  لا  توجد قوة على وجه الأرض تستطيع إرغامه على مخالفة تعاليم الإنجيل.*

* وقال بيان  صادر عن الحركة "الكتيبة الطيبية تناشد الإكليروس والشعب القبطي  حضور محاضرة البابا  شنودة الثالث يوم الأربعاء المقبل، لإعلان وقوفنا  خلفه، ومؤازرته لمحاربة القرارات  المخالفة لتعاليم الكتاب المقدس بشأن حكم  الزواج الثاني".*

* وأضافت الصحيفة ان  مجامع كهنة القاهرة، والجيزة، والإسكندرية، أصدرت  بيانات تأييد ومساندة لموقف  البابا من الحكم قبل الاجتماع الطارئ، الذي  يعقده المجمع المقدس غداً، وانتقدت  البيانات حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا.  ونقلت الصحيفة عن الدكتور كميل صديق، سكرتير  المجلس الملي القبطي في  كنيسة الأقباط الأرثوذكس بالإسكندرية، رئيس لجنة الإعلام في  الكنيسة، إن  المجلس والكنيسة ملتزمان بموقف البابا، رافض التصريح للمطلقين بالزواج   الثاني.*

* وأعلن صديق أن الاتجاه العام في المجلس الملي، والكنيسة وجموع  الكهنة  والأقباط هو الالتفاف حول البابا في موقفه. وكان شنودة قال ان" من حصل على   حكم قضائي بالطلاق، ويريد الزواج مرة أخرى، فليس أمامه إلا الزواج   المدني".*

* ونقلت عن رمسيس النجار، محامي الكنيسة، القول إن الزواج المدني  أيضاً غير  ممكن، موضحا أن "الموظف المنتدب من وزارة العدل والمختص بتوثيق زواج   الأقباط كاهن، وبذلك تظل المشكلة قائمة". وطالب رمسيس وزير العدل بإصدار  قرار  بتعيين موثق مدني، أو السماح للشهر العقاري بتوثيق عقود الزواج، حيث  إن المصلحة لا  توثق إلا عقود زواج الأجانب فقط.*

* وهذه هى المرة الثانية خلال عهد البابا  شنودة التى يعقد فيها اجتماعا  طارئا للمجمع المقدس "، موضحا أن المرة الأولى كانت  منذ نحو 8 سنوات لرفض  رسامة المرأة والشواذ قساوسة. والمجمع المقدس يعقد مرة واحدة  فى العام،  وذلك فى عيد العنصرة، واجتماعه فى موعد غير ذلك يكون لأمر شديد الأهمية  لا  يمكن تأجيله "، متوقعا اتخاذ المجمع " قرارا شديد الأهمية فى الاجتماع  القادم  ".*

* من جهة أخرى، وقع البابا شنودة على قرارات المجمع المقدس للكنيسة   الأرثوذكسية، الخاصة بمصادرة بعض الكتب ومنع توزيعها فى الكنائس. وشمل  القرار كتاب  "أقوال مضيئة لآباء الكنيسة" بدافع دعوته إلى بدعة تأليه  الإنسان "الفكر الخاص  بالأب متى المسكين"، وكتابا آخر يحمل عنوان "العذراء  أمى" لنفس السبب.*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

*لاتحاد  المصري لحقوق الإنسان يوصي بسرعة إصدار  قانون الأحوال الشخصية*
* نداء لرئيس الجمهورية.. استعمل صلاحياتك*

* كتب:  ريمون يوسف- خاص الأقباط متحدون*
* نظمت منظمة الاتحاد المصري لحقوق  الإنسان -أمس الأحد- مؤتمرًا صحفيًا بشأن  تداعيات حكم الإدارية العليا، والقاضي  بإلزام قداسة البابا "شنودة"  الثالث، 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بالتصريح بالزواج  الثاني.*
*  تحدث في المؤتمر المستشار "نجيب جبرائيل" رئيس المنظمة، ونيافة الحبر   الجليل الأنبا "مرقص" أسقف شبرا الخيمة.*
*  وقد أكد المستشار "نجيب جبرائيل" أن  احترام حرية المُعتقدات من الأمور  الجوهرية، والتي أقرها الدستور المصري، وكفل  ممارستها بالمساواة بين كل  طوائف الشعب، كل حسب معتقده ودينه، بصرف النظر عن الجنس  أو اللغة أو  العِرق، وتدعم ذلك المواثيق الدولية، والإعلان العالمي لحقوق  الإنسان.*

*  ولما كان القضاء يشكل ركنًا أساسيًا من سيادة الدولة، لذا ينبغي  احترام  ما يصدر عنه من أحكام وقرارات، تقديرًا لهيبته، واحترامًا لأحكامه، إلا أنه   في ذات الوقت، ولما كان النظام العام في الدولة، والذي قوامه الدستور،  والذى يضع  الأُطر العامة لما ينبغي أن تتعامل به سلطات الدولة مع الشعب،  بما في ذلك السلطة  القضائية، وبما لا يخرج عن الأركان الأساسية لهذا  النظام، ومن بينها احترام  الخصوصية العقائدية لكل ديانة، وعدم التغلغل في  خصائصها، بل كفالة ممارستها  وحمايتها.*
* إلا أن المحكمة الإدارية العليا قد فاجأتنا في التاسع والعشرين من شهر   مايو الماضي، بإصدارها حكم نهائي يقضي برفض الطعن المُقام من رئيس الكنيسة  القبطية  الأرثوذكسية بمصر، وهو قداسة البابا "شنودة" الثالث، على الحكم  الصادر ضده بإلزامه  بإعطاء تصريح زواج ثان للمطلقين، والذي كان قد صدر من  محكمة القضاء الاداري، ورفضت  الإدارية العليا كل دفوع ودفاع البابا في هذا  الشأن.*

* مؤكدًا أن هذا الحكم "الخطير، وغير المسبوق" في  تاريخ  القضاء المصري، قد رتب تداعيات أخرى أهمها:*
* 1- أن هذا الحكم قد تعرَّض  -وبصورة غير مسبوقة- للسلطة الدينية الممنوحة  لرجال الكنيسة، من صميم ما جاء  بالكتاب المقدس، وهو: "لا طلاق إلا لعلة  الزنا"، وهو ما يُعد في رأينا اغتصابًا لحق  السلطة الدينية، وإقحام القضاء  نفسه رقيبًا على أعمال تدخل في صميم الأعمال الدينية  في العقيدة  المسيحية.*
* 2- أن هذا الحكم أيضًا قد انتهك الدستور، وخالف أحكام  الشريعة الإسلامية  نفسها، إذ أن المادة الثانية من الدستور، والتي تعتبر الشريعة  الإسلامية  المصدر الرئيسي  للتشريع في مصر، قد حسمت أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية القول   بترك المسيحيين أن يحكموا بما يدينون به.. "وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل  الله"، أي  أن المسيحيين يحتكمون إلى كتابهم المقدس في كل ما يتعلق  بأحوالهم الشخصية وشريعتهم  الخاصة، وهو: "لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا"، وهو ما  أكده أيضًا القانون رقم 462 لسنة  1955م.  وإذ خالف هذا الحكم تلك  القواعد، فإنه يكون قد انتهك الدستور، وخالف أحكام  الشريعة الإسلامية.* 

*






*

* 3- أن هذا الحكم أيضًا  أوجد صراعًا بين قلة ضئيلة لها مصالح، وأغلبية  ساحقة لا ترى في غير الكتاب المقدس  بديلاً، بما يؤثر بالتالي على السلام  الاجتماعى.*
* 4- أن هذا الحكم حَرَك ألسنة  كثيرة لتلوك رمزًا هامًا، وقيادة كنسية كبيرة  مثل قداسة البابا "شنودة" الثالث،  الذي يحظى باحترام كافة مسيحيي مصر  ومسلميها، فرأينا أقلامًا باهتة تارة ترسل  إنذارًا لتحذر البابا بحبسه في  حالة الامتناع عن تنفيذ هذا الحكم، وتارة أخرى تصفه  بالمتصلب، وأنه كدولة  داخل دولة.*
* 5- أن هذا الحكم قد أثار حفيظة ملايين الأقباط  في الداخل والخارج، وانعكس  ذلك في شكل مظاهرات وكتابات، حيث أُصيبوا في أعز ما  لديهم، وهي عقيدتهم  وكتابهم المقدس، وخلط بين أمورٍ مدنية وأمورٍ دينية وروحية،  وأفئت على  مشروعية احتكام المسيحيين إلى ديانتهم، بل حاول التفريق بين الأقباط   أنفسهم حينما ورد بأسبابه ما يختلف فيه المسيحيون في الرأي، على التصريح  بالزواج  بسبب التطليق للزنا، والذي يجمع عليه أغلب المسيحيين.*

* ثم تحدث الأنبا "مرقص"  أسقف شبرا الخيمة قائلاً": إن قداسة البابا أعلن  يوم الأحد بالإسكندرية، ويوم  الاربعاء بالقاهرة، أنه لا يوجد حكم  يُلزم  أبدًا إنسانًا في الكنيسة أن يخالف  الكتاب المقدس، وأن يخالف الإنجيل من  أجل أحكام وضعية وضعها بشر، ونحن عندنا وصايا  واضحة بخصوص هذا الموضوع؛  أنه "لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا".*
*  مؤكدًا أن هذا الموضوع  منتهي، لأن الكنيسة منذ تأسيسها لم تخالف الكتاب  المقدس، وكانت هناك مجموعة من  القوانين كثير منها مخالف للكتاب المقدس، تم  الطعن عليها وقت إصدارها، وقام الأنبا  "مكاريوس" الثالث في 1942 برفضها،  والبابا "كيرلس" السادس عام 1962 قام برفع مذكرة  أخرى، وكان رئيس اللجنة  وقتها الأنبا "شنودة" أسقف التعليم، والبابا "شنودة" نفسه  قدم أربع مرات  مشروع قانون للأحوال الشخصية،  وهو مُوقَّع من جميع كنائس مصر، لأننا  نؤمن  بمبدأ في الكتاب المقدس يقول: "أنه ينبغي أن يُطاع الله أكثر من الناس"،  مهما  كانت النتائج، والبابا "شنودة" يعلمنا أن نلتزم بالكتاب المقدس.*
* ومن ناحية  أخرى.. الكتاب يقول: "من فم الكاهن تُطلب الشريعة"، ومَنْ يريد  أن يُشرِّع قانونًا  كنسيًا، فالذي يُشرِّعه المجمع المقدس المختص  بالتشريع، لأن الكتاب المقدس في نصوصه  واضح، ولا يقبل الاجتهاد في  التفسير؛ لأننا نخضع للكتاب المقدس ولإلهنا يسوع  المسيح.*

* وفي نهاية المؤتمر تم عرض مجموعة  من التوصيات وهي:*
* أولاً: إنه إزاء هذا التدخل الواضح من هذا الحكم في  أعمال سلطة الكنيسة  الروحية، والشعب القبطي، والذي يربو تعداده على خمسة عشر مليون  نسمة،  وإزاء اعتبار الكنيسة من مؤسسات الدولة، والذي يرأسها قداسة البابا "شنودة"   الثالث، وإزاء هذا التعرض الشديد بين ما صدر وما ينبغي تنفيذه، وهو ما  يستحيل معه  التنفيذ لتعارضه مع النظام الأساسي للدولة ودستور مصر  وشرائعها، وبما للسيد رئيس  الجمهورية من صلاحيات دستورية لإنهاء أي نزاع،  وأي تدخل من سلطة على أخرى، وضرورة  الاحتكام له، فإننا نرى وبحق، أن  يستخدم رئيس الجمهورية صلاحياته الدستورية آمرًا  بوقف تنفيذ هذا الحكم  وقفًا نهائيًا.*
* ثانيًا: توصي المنظمة وتشدد بذلك، على  السيد الدكتور رئيس مجلس الشعب،  والجهات المعنية، بسرعة إصدار قانون الأحوال  الشخصية لغير المسلمين، والذي  اجتمعت عليه جميع الطوائف المسيحية، والذى قُدِّمَ  أكثر من مرة للسيد  وزير العدل، وذلك منعًا لإحراج القضاء، ولعدم تكرار مثل ما حدث  مستقبلاً. *

* ثالثًا: توصي المنظمة أنه إعمالاً للمادة 18 من الإعلان العالمي  لحقوق  الإنسان، والمادة 46 من الدستور المصري، على ضرورة احترام الخصوصية الدينية   لكافة العقائد، وعدم التدخل في شئونها، وعدم التفريق بين أهل الديانة  الواحدة،  والعمل على دعم السلام الاجتماعي، والوحدة الوطنية.*
* رابعًا: تُقدِر المنظمة وبكل  احترام، موقف قداسة البابا "شنودة" الثالث،  بطريرك الأقباط، لتمسكه بثوابت العقيدة،  وتناشد الصحف الصفراء والأقلام  الباهتة أن يرفعوا أيديهم عن رمزٍ ديني ووطني، يحظى  باحترام جميع فئات  الشعب، ويحترم القضاء وأحكامه. *
* وتعتبر المنظمة أن هذا البيان  الصحفي هو وثيقة أطلق عليها المجتمعون:  "وثيقة القاهرة"، وسوف تُقدَم إلى السيد  رئيس الجمهورية، وإلى السيد رئيس  مجلس الشعب، والسيد رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى.  *

* وقد اشترك في هذا المؤتمر مجموعة من  المنظمات  القبطية بالخارج وهم:*
* 1-   منظمة أقباط المملكة  المتحدة.*
* 2-   منظمة الصداقة المصرية الأمريكية.*
* 3-  المنظمة المصرية الكندية  لحقوق الإنسان.*
*    4- الهيئة القبطية الأسترالية.*
*    5- منظمة شباب أقباط  أستراليا.*
*    6- هيئة أقباط النمسا.*
*    7- المنظمة القبطية الهولندية.*
*     8- المنظمة القبطية الفرنسية.*
*    9- منظمة شباب أقباط فرنسا.*
*  10- هيئة أقباط  ألمانيا "كيمى".*
*  11- منظمة أقباط الكويت* ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 يونيو 2010)

الإثنين، 7 يونيو 2010 



​
 مايكل منير رئيس  منظمة الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية ​
كتب جمال جرجس  المزاحم​
​
التقى صباح اليوم  مايكل منير  رئيس منظمة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بمجموعة من الأساقفة  بالمقر  البابوى فى لقاء دار حول المشاكل القبطية فى مصر وبالأخص قرار  المحكمة  الإدارية العليا الأخير.​
​
 من جانبه أكد مايكل منير فى تصريحات خاصة لليوم السابع أن اللقاء اليوم جاء   قبل انعقاد المجمع المقدس الطارئ الذى سيعقد صباح غد لمناقشة قرار  المحكمة  الإدارية العليا.​
​
 وأضاف أن اللقاء استمر مع مجموعة من الأساقفة المهمين داخل الكنيسة لمدة   ساعة تقريبا فى اجتماع مغلق استمر لمدة ساعة وقال إننى تحدثت عن مساندة   أقباط المهجر للكنيسة وقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث ضد تدخل المحكمة الإدارية   فى أمور عقائدية وكنائسية مرسخة منذ بدء المسيحية.​
​
 وأوضح أن الحديث ناقش أيضا عن تأخير حكم المحكمة فى أحداث نجع حمادى كما   ناقش الحديث عن القضايا المعلقة للأقباط مثل بناء دور العبادة الموحد   والأزمات التى يمر بها الأقباط وتفعيل دور الأقباط فى المشاركة السياسية   خصوصا أننا على أبواب حراك سياسى هام وهى انتخابات مجلس الشعب ورئاسة   الجمهورية.​
​
 ومن جانبه أعرب مصدر داخل المقر البابوى أن اختيار مايكل منير لمناقشة   العديد من القضايا جاءت نتيجة ثقة الكنيسة فيه.​
​​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا أختنا الغاليه  *Roka_Jesus *

 للأضافات الجميله جدا

والمجهود الرااائع

الر ب يببارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للغالى abotarbo

للمرور الجميل جدا

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## النهيسى (11 يونيو 2010)

شكرااا أختى الغاليه candy shop

لمروركم الرااائع جداا

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2010)

شاهد مباشر

نقاش حول مفهوم الزواج فى المسيحية وحكم المحكمة الإدارية العُليا

من قناة سى تى فى

نيافه الأنبا روفائيل والدكتور نصيف فهمى


​
هنا
http://freecopts.net/arabic/index2.php?option=com_seyret&no_html=1&task=embedpopup&vthumb


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## النهيسى (21 يونيو 2010)

mony mooh قال:


> ربنا يعوضك



مرور فى منتهى الروعه

شكرا جدا ليكم

سلام ونعمه
​


----------



## tamav maria (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا للموضوع القيم
والمجهود الرائع 
ربنا يخلي لنا قداسة البابا 
حامي العقيده والايمان
شكرا اخي النهيسي


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا للموضوع القيم
> والمجهود الرائع
> ربنا يخلي لنا قداسة البابا
> حامي العقيده والايمان
> شكرا اخي النهيسي


*شكرا للمرور الكريم جدا والرائع*​


----------



## النهيسى (23 يناير 2011)

مولوده جديده ... أذا كنت أتعمدتى
الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## MICHAEL NSTAS (7 فبراير 2011)

شكرا" على الموضوع المهم


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جدا للمرور الكريم

سلام ونعمه


----------

